# Reniad en Agarwaen



## Elorendil (May 8, 2005)

Okay, I'm tired of waiting for Mir to put this thread up so we can get things rolling again.

Let's get a head count of who is here that was part of this thread at MERPG. Please post to say that you are here and still want to be in the thread!

Obviously, I'm here and I have no intentions of quitting our story.


*~*~*~*~

*Name:* Elorendil

*Age:* 3,549

*Gender:* Female

*Race:* Elf

*Occupation:* Horse trainer/Cross-country racer

*Weapons:* recurved bow, longsword, dagger, knives

*Family:* Unknown

*Birthplace:* Mithlond

*Home:* Rivendell

*Language:* Sindarin, a little Quenya, Common Tongue

*History:* Elorendil was born in Mithlond. When she was 35 (the elven equivalent of a human 12 year old), she and her mother were traveling to Lothlorien to visit their distant cousin, Haldir, when they were ambushed by orcs. Her mother was killed, but Elorendil managed to escape. She was never found by her family and was presumed dead after several years passed and she was never found. In truth, she was alive, but had lost her memory due to brain damage she recieved when she was thrown from her horse. Elorendil wandered in the wilds for some time and was eventually found by Lindon, who took her to Rivendell. In time, her body was healed, but her memory never returned. When it became apparent that she would not be able to return to her family, whoever and wherever they were, Elrond adopted Elorendil and raised her. As she grew older, she learned swordfighting, archery, hand-to-hand combat, tracking and wilderness survival from Elrohir. He also allowed her to accompany him and Elladan on some of their orc hunting expeditions. Though she was treated as part of the family, as she grew older she became discontent and longed to find her true family. Eventually, she left Rivendell to search for clues to her past and to try to find her family. She wandered far and wide throughout Middle-earth searching for them, but has not yet been able to find them.

*Animal:* A white mare named Nimar and a black panther named Dúathmin.

*Magic:* Ability to communicate with animals, healing 

*Items:* Kaiarsa (a three tiered, harp-like instrument she had with her when she was found by Lindon)

*Appearance:* Her hair is a dark auburn, and straight, yet full bodied at the top and ends at her waist in a beautful, loose curls. Her eyes are a deep, sapphire blue. Slender, yet surprisingly well muscled for an elf maiden, Elorendil is stunningly beautiful. 

*Dress:* When traveling, she generally wears a fitted green tunic with a silver undershirt, paired with well-tailored breeches and tall, brown leather boots. Even when not traveling, she generally prefers to wear a tunic, although she still enjoys wearing a striking gown at times.

*Personality:* Elorendil is calm, serene, and has the manners of an elf maiden. Hidden under her calm exterior is a simmers a temper that matches her fiery hair. Although she has learned to keep it in check, for the most part, it occasionally gets the best of her. Coupled with agility and lightning-fast reflexes, her anger can have deadly consequences for the subject of her wrath. Her two greatest loves are music and animals. Elorendil has an exquisite voice and takes great delight in playing her kaiarsa. She also enjoys being around animals, horses in particular. She has a deep bond with her horse, Nimar, and her panther, Dúathmin. Elorendil is often tormented by her past, both what she remembers and what she cannot. Sometimes, she feels as though she knows someone, or can almost remember something from her childhood, but can't quite put her finger on it. This both frustrates and saddens her immensely. She also suffers from nightmares resulting in unsavory encounters with the some of the crueler races of Middle-earth. She can be incredibly defiant and independent at times, a trait that occasionally crops up to frustrate her travel companions and never ceases to worry Elrond. She has a good sense of humor, and sometimes indulges in a little mischief. A masterful fighter in many areas, Elorendil is to be feared by all who have angered her.

^*^*^*^*^

*Name: *Beril

*Gender:* Male

*Race:* Easterling

*Occupation:* Servant of the High Lord Hagdron

*Weapons:* Longsword, recurved bow with barbed arrows and a pair of daggers

*Family:* Though his family is still alive, he claims them not. His father sold him to the High Lord as a bondservant in payment for his debts, a deed he has never forgotten.

*Birthplace:* Rhûn

*Language:* Common Tongue

*History:* Sold by his father at the age of 11, he became a servant of the High Lord Hagdron. His hard work ethic and willing attitude qiuckly distinguished him from among the other servant boys. Soon, he was promoted to a higher rank among the servants. Over the years, he continued to rise in rank until, by the time he was 19, he was his master's most trusted servant. Whenever his master went on his frequent raids of other towns and villages, he was entrusted with his masters estate as well as his only son and heir, Garmihad.
When the High Lord Hagdron died during a raiding trip on the Rohirrim when his son was only 15, Garmihad helped him manage his sizable inheritance until the boy was old enough to run the estate on his own. Ever since then, he has always been Garmihad's right hand man and is always the one sent on errands of importance.
Though he was always well treated by both Hagdron and Garmihad, the longing for freedom smolders within his heart. He has always dreamed of finding a way to buy his freedom, as well as a suitable home for Earid, the dark-haired beauty he has fallen in love with. An unlikely dream, he knows, yet the hope that it might come true still lingers in his mind.

*Animal: *A young, high-strung bay stallion of good breeding lent to him by his master.

*Items:* A bondservant since he was eleven years old, Beril has little in the way of possessions. The only thing he can claim as his own, besides his clothes and weapons, is a turquoise pendant he wears on a silver chain. A gift from his mother, whom he loved dearly, Beril wears it always.

*Appearance:* 6'1, heavily built and very well muscled from heavy labor. His wiry, unkempt black hair has been unevenly cut with a dagger. When combined with his angry black eyes, he has a dangerous and unsavory look.

*Dress:* Beril wears the poor quality, nondescript garb of a low-class Easterling; a rough, brown tunic and leggings and shabby, leather boots that are nearly worn through.

*Personality:* Hot-tempered, Beril is quick to draw his sword in any dispute that might arise. After having been betrayed by his father (for so he saw his being sold into slavery), he is slow to trust and more hesitant still to give his love. Though many see him as only hard and cruel, there is a softer, more gentle side to him that he seldom lets others see.


----------



## Ghorim (May 8, 2005)

Hmm... well, as I recall, I had a character waiting for you folks in Osgiliath. However, I wasn't directly involved in the story at any point, so my char's not that essential to the plot as of yet.

---

Name: Helmin, son of Hurdor

Race: Dwarf

Gender: Male

Age: 134

Place of Birth: Iron Hills

Attire/Armor: Basic shirt, pants (with belt, of course), boots, and a thick leather vest. Usually wears a hooded travel cloak when roaming the land. Helmin's armor is fairly sparse, and consists only of a simple yet sturdy helmet, a pair of leather vambraces to protect his forearms, and two leather greaves for his shins. He prefers mobility in battle, so he avoids heavy plate armor. 

Weapons: Ten throwing axes (four in cloak, four in belt, two in vest). One dagger hidden in his right boot.

Physical Appearance: Typically stocky dwarf, standing at 4'5". Dark brown beard/mustache, thick eyebrows. His face is quite stoney most of the time, but his minute facial twitches (little smirks, frowns, etc.) communicate just as much as broad facial expressions would. He has a dark look about him; he seems harried and pursued, and quite world-weary.

Personality: How Helmin acts around someone else depends on how useful he thinks this someone is to him, or in some rare cases, how much respect he has for them. He has a rather gruff, off-putting demeanor around strangers, but can be fairly personable if drawn into a conversation. Dry talker, with a sense of humor to match. He's not on the road to make friends, however.

History: Helmin was working as a young journeyman in the Iron Hills, completing various tedious crafting projects in the half-hearted hope of someday becoming a master smith, when he received an order for a batch of throwing axes. After completing the weapons, Helmin went to a local shooting range to test them. His first few tosses were painfully awkward, but he quickly grew enamored, perhaps even addicted to the feel of letting fly such dangerous objects. He enjoyed the power of being able to deal out death from afar. This sensation stoked the smoldering desire for adventure that had long burned in his heart, and he quickly decided that smithing was no longer the line of work for him.

He created his own assortment of throwing axes, and while still holding on to his smithing job for the time being, set to practicing on his own for hours on end. He was blessed with a fairly gifted set of hands, and with his new, deadly tools he began to develop a startling proficiency. There was soon no doubt in his mind that he could put this talent to good use in the outside world and make quite a bit of money off of it, certainly moreso than he ever could as a blacksmith or a soldier. So one day, without warning the few distant friends and relatives that he had, Helmin set off to find his own grand adventure. 

It took some time, but soon he began to find a good many odd jobs that needed to be carried out. In the human cities and villages there was a vibrant criminal underground, and people needed to be protected, others intimidated, and still others eradicated. Helmin became embroiled in several of these dirty conflicts, plying his trade as a mercenary of sorts and developing a solid reputation in several regions for his handiwork. 

Only recently has he begun to question the nature of his trade, perhaps because only recently its thrills have begun to wear off on him. Now nagging doubts plague Helmin's thoughts, and he wonders if maybe there is a way out of this dangerous profession...


----------



## Elorendil (May 8, 2005)

What are you talking about, Ghorim? Of course your essential. Just not at this point in the storyline 

We have one small problem with our story: It looks like the MERPG threads will not be getting moved. I had saved our story a while back, but there have been about six or seven posts since then. Does anyone have the entire story saved?


----------



## Sir (May 9, 2005)

I'm here.... and happy to be... thanks for the heads up Elorendil.... 

I have it all... It's in story form though so we'll have to post the story and then continue from that.... or we could do it over and use the story as a guide... decision is yours.... 

bad news of having it is It may be some time before I am able to get working requirements for my comp.... it's that comp that has the information...

--

*Name:* Sir
*Age:* unknown
*Race: *appears man
*Gender: *male
*birthplace/hometown: *unknown
*home: *none
*Appearance:* 6'2"; flourescent Green-eyes; long silver hair. has a strange shaped symbol resembling a dragon on his right shoulder. eyes turn a full crimson when anger ensues. wears a chain around his neck with a dragon's claw holding a red orb; it glows often and becomes hot when it does.
*Weapons:* Judgement Blade. 5 ft. high, 1 ft across; converges in the middle and then lengthens back to form a smaller extremety of the blade. Amazingly light for it's gargantuan size. (blade has been renamed 
*Armor: *metal plated undervest covered with random shards of mythril. Elvish-woven silk cloak.
*Animal: *large pup named Sage. Jet-black fur and neon-orange eyes. Very protective and playful.
*Abilities:* speed, strength, and acrobatics far exceeding that of a normal man. has amazing skill with any blade. when consumed be anger, all his attributes increase dramatically and he loses control of himself.
*History: *he has no memory of himself before he awoke in an alley, beatin and bleeding. He stumbled through the town looking for someone to help, but most just stayed away, seeing that he must have been some poor beggar. He made his way into an inn and then passed out. The caretaker was very helpful and his wife tended to the man's wounds. hardly awake, the man overheard the two speaking of the design that lay on his right arm. when he was ready, the couple gave the young man a few peices of gold and the posessions he was found with including a metal undervest, an extremely large sword, and a chain necklace. after counltess times of people refering to him as "Sir", he grew accustomed to the name and carried it with pride. along his travel to find himslef, he noticed a young black pup following him often. He allowed the hound to stay, and named it Sage for it's playful attitude. he now travels with a group of rogues who also seem to be traveling for purposes similar to his.
*Personality:* often quiet and curious, he keeps to himself and tries to not to draw attention. his friends are his most prized posession. helps whenever he can and does not let on to the others of his own issues.


----------



## Morohtar (May 10, 2005)

Ich bin auch hier!

Ummm... I didn't save the story at all, so no help from me. 

But I am still here, and I'll be posting as frequently as possible, which will be much more frequent now that school is out.

Har ve go!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Kilio Vestakhor

Race: Men, one of the Forodwaith

Sex: Male

Age: 41

Birthplace: A small village in Forochel

Home: None

Family: Son of Kilaen and Sefra

Appearance: 6’8”, heavy set, dark red hair, long red beard, emerald green eyes, a large scar across his chest. Typically clothed in white wolf skins, felt lined leather boots, and carrying a small horn made from the tusk of a Chimeachil, a walrus type creature. For more formal occasions, Kilio will also wear a gold chain, aquired on his travels, with wolves’ claws hanging from it, and a mithril laced cloak, dark blue in colour.

Weapons: Kilio typically wields his two bastard swords, Dephamon and Keros, but is also equiped with a medium sized composite bow, with a draw weight of 170 pounds. He carries a large spear named Faelk, used when he wishes to pin someone to the ground.

Armour: Lightly armoured to allow for fast travel, Kilio usually only wears a chain mail shirt in between layers of leather, and metal studded leather bracers.

Magic: None

Abilities: Amazingly stealthly despite his size, able to start fires under any conditions.

History: The harsh climate of Forochel conditioned Kilio well for the trials that would face him in life. During a paticularily tough winter, months of which Kilio spent in bed with a high fever, a band of white wolves attacked their village, killing Sefra, Kilio’s mother. Four years later, when Kilio was 16, he lead a group of men, most older than he, to find this pack and kill the leader of the wolf pack, a dreaded wolf named Fruadar, said to be a descendant of Carcharoth himself. During the battle, Kilio received a large scar from Fruadar, but he succeeded in slaying the wolf. Fruadar’s skin was laid on his mother’s grave and when Kilio’s father died three years later, Kilio left the village. He has been seen in all four corners of Middle Earth.

Personality: Distrustful of strangers, but his loyalty to friends is beyond measure. When given a pint or four of mead his laugh is frequently heard, distrubing most other conversations. Slow to anger but terrible in his wrath. Often found in dark corners, recalling old memories, sometimes with a small tear in the corner of his eye. Like Tulkas, he revels in battle, often seen smiling when beheading an orc or some other vile creature. 

~~~~~~~~~~~

Name: Eos Celebdarion

Race: Poisoned Elf

Sex: Male

Age: Unknown

Birthplace: Northern Mirkwood

Home: Eryn Vorn, by the river Baranduin

Family: Both parents dead, one twin sister

Appearance: When seen, Eos has raven-black hair, dark blue eyes, and is slightly paler than most elves. Eos is at home in dark places, so his attire is usually black or dark green. Seeing no need for false impressions, Eos does not have any formal clothing. His only jewelry is a small ring worn on his right middle finger, wrought of silver intertwined with gold.

Weapons: Eos prefers to strike from a distance, so his main weapon is a bow of the Galadhrim, questionably acquired. For this bow he has 20 arrows, all with Jade arrowheads. He has always had these 20 arrows, and has never needed to replace any, as he has lost none. When the situation calls for close combat, Eos wields a razor sharp elven blade named Metyalya. He also carries a small dagger, with a blade of diamond, called Toltëa.

Armour: None

Magic: Eos shares a slight telepathic link with his sister.

History: Not much is known about Eos or his sister; except that they have with them a small band of rouges with whom they hunt orcs mercilessly. It is rumoured that their parents were ambushed by a company of orcs near the mountains of Mirkwood. Although they both survived the attack, their mother was wounded by a poisoned orc arrow and, thus weakened, died shortly after giving birth to the twins. Most say that it was the poison from the orc’s arrow that changed the twins, causing them to be darker and quicker to anger than most elves. After a brief attempt to fit in with the regular elvish military, Eos and his sister left Mirkwood to furiously pursue any orc they encountered. They gathered to themselves others with a similar hatred for evil, and for the proper price, can be hired to rid a town of nuisances.

Personality: Mysterious, almost never laughs; on those few occasions where he does it is more of a devious laugh than a hearty one. Thinks lots, says little.

~~~~~~~~~~~~


Name: Eonä Celebdarion

Race: Poisoned Elf

Sex: Female

Age: Unknown

Birthplace: Northern Mirkwood

Home: Eryn Vorn, by the river Baranduin

Family: Both parents dead, one twin brother

Appearance: Dark red hair, green eyes, three earrings on her left ear. Always wears a long blue dress, even during battle.

Weapons: Unlike her brother, Eonä prefers close combat to killing from afar, so she wields a double bladed katana named Carnëtári while wearing spiked gauntlets on both hands. The blade of Sucfirin, her dagger, changes to the colour of the blood of its latest kill, and remains that colour for about one day, then returns to its regular colour.

Armour: Gauntlets and Bracers.

Magic: Shares a slight telepathic link with her brother.

History: Same as Eos’

Personality: Quick to speak her mind, and any insult that she deems appropriate. Quicker to anger then her brother and more straightfoward with her vengeance, often injuring or killing anyone she doesn’t like.

~~~~~~~~~


Name: Danaeth Calümion

Race: Man

Sex: Male

Age: 30

Birthplace: Dol Amroth

Home: Anywhere he pitches his tent

Family: Son of Naenon and Sephï

Appearance: 6’1”, well built, young face. His eyes are a deep blue, their intensity renown in Dol Amroth for attracting maidens, a trait which Danaeth enjoys. His hair is light brown, usually cut right below his ears. He usually wears richly coloured clothes.

Weapons: His main weapon is his sword, an heirloom from his house. An inscription on the blade says Kathuphazgân, though he knows not what it means. He has a small bow and some daggers as well.

Armour: His parents bought him the highest quality plate mail armour, but he hardly wears it. He wears gauntlets and thin chain mail leggings. 

Magic: None

Abilities: Nothing special, minor stealth and fair skill with a bow.

History: Born to a middle class family in Dol Amroth, Danaeth led a fairly relaxed life, training to follow in his father’s footsteps and become a soldier. His days were spent training with swords and other weapons, and courting several of the most eligible women in the city. His father went off to fight at the battle of the Pelennor Fields and returned a hero, but he returned a darker man, more quickly raised into anger and more violent. He left home when he was 18, and after several disasterous attempts at honest work, he decided to leave and see what fortune the road held for him. 5 days before he was to leave, his father died. Danaeth took those things that were passed to him and left. He has stayed Minas Tirith, Edoras, and Esgaroth, but finally made his home in Bree.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 11, 2005)

*Reniad en Agarwaen--Rosies Profiles*

*deletes original message in this post*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​(Just FYI... I'm in a really Happy-Go-Lucky mood right now...)​ 
*Name:* Rheddry. Just Rheddry for now.​ 
*Age:* Late thirtys​ 
*Race:* Human.​ 
*Appearance:* He is very tall and thin, his body muscular and lythe. His usually face looks friendly enough--except for when it doesn't. His hair is thin, greasy (doesn't get too many chances to wash it ), dirty blonde and slightly wavy, cut just above his shoulders except shorter around his face to keep it out of the way.​ 
*Clothing/Armor:* He wears grey and/or green for camouflage, loose fitting and travel worn. He wears his coat of mail under his clothes (worried about daggers in the back, I guess )​ 
*Weapons:* A sword, long and thin, like he is. He is a master swordsman and hasn't been beaten in a sword fight in over twenty years. He also carrys a bow and arrows, and is very good with them. Other than a dagger he keeps tucked in his boot (just in case!), he carrys no other weapons, though he has studied weapons extensively and can make due with anything that comes to hand.​ 
*Abilities:* Excellent swordsman and warrior. Also excellent at stealth and tracking. He also has a lovely singing voice (who'd a thought?) but only sings when he thinks nobody can hear him.

*Personality:* _Evil_. Strong and Silent type (definately not the most verbose guy you'll meet). Likes to be in charge. Angers fairly easily, (Hey, this is alot more personality than I had last time, and I'm in a hurry, so....)​ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​ 
*Name:* goes byLuAnn, though this in not her given name (I had a better Middle-Earth name for her, but what the heck, eh?)​ 
*Age:* 23​ 
*Race:* Half Elf, Half Human​ 
*Gender:* Female​ 
*Appearance:* She not what one would call a striking beauty; she knows this but doesn't mind. Her hair is dark brown, though the top layer is slightly lighter from sun bleaching. It is slightly wavy and cut off just above her shoulderblades. She wears it in a tight braid when she wants to keep it out of the way. Her skin is olive, but sometimes seems slightly paler than it is when compared to her dark hair. Her eyes are a dark grey-green, and often have a serious, meloncholy look. They are large and surrounded by dark lashes, and are her best feature. Her wide eyes often give the mistaken impression of a deer: easily frightened, ready to flee at the first sign of danger. She is barely over five feet high, and doesn't like to be teased about being short. She has a lythe, stocky build and isn't particularly slender. She moves very slowly and gracefully.​​
*Clothing/Armour:* She wears dark brown and green, loose trousers and shirt she with a leather belt over it, above he waist. Old and worn leather boots and leather armour rather than metal, which she prefers for ease of movement and comfort.​​
*Personality:* She is fairly shy, though not as much as some. When she thinks there is something she needs to add, she says it, but if she has nothing to say that she thinks is important, she won't say it. Though she sometimes seems easily scared, this is a wrong impression, she is not afraid of battle, although welcomes any alternatives to taking lives. She is very slow and deliberate, taking in details, making sure everything is just so. She is very slow about making decisions, liking to weigh out every possibility before making her choice. Sometimes, of course, this has worked to her detriment, when quick decisions are needed and she has acted too slowly. When she finally makes up her mind, however, she is very stubborn, and her mind will not be easily changed. When in battle she is forced to make decisions quickly, which she does, though she usually doesn't like it, prefering to be able to think about things beforehand. She is very opinionated; she likes to be right, and greatly dislikes being told she is wrong. She relys greatly on first impressions, and once she has made up her mind about a person (one thing she does fairly quickly) its hard for her to change what she thinks of them. Similarly, it is hard for her to forgive, and she holds grudges for a long time.​ 
*Weapons:* She has leather armour rather than metal for comfort and freedom of movement (as said above). She carries three small daggers: one in each boot and one, longer and nicer one in her belt. Her preferred weapon, however, is the bow; hers is long and supple, of a pale grey-blue wood. There is a strange device on the handle, a symbol of some kind, but she has no idea of what it means.​ 
*Abilities:* Good tracker and fighter. She is and excellent marksman with her bow, and is also more than competent with her daggers. She has some limited knowledge of healing, mostly what she has taught herself (and some taught by her mother), though her patients have a habit of making it through whenever she does her best to help, no matter how elementary her methods, some say that her being there made them start to feel better immidiately. Her voice is slightly lower and huskier than that of most women, and she can sing beautifully. When she walks beside a person she has a habit of falling into step with them, placing her foot on the ground at the same time they do, lengthening or shortening her stride to match theirs (though I'm not exactly sure this would be classified as an 'ability' rather than just a strange fact...). 

*History:* (Help me on timing here--?) She was born a little before the battle of Helms Deep, but can remember little of the war since she was so young when it happened. She grew up a fairly happy and carefree child, loving storys of adventures and faraway places and heros (and heroines!), declaring she would be one of them someday. She learned housekeeping and the uses of various herbs from her mother, basic farming and horse and animal care from her father, and basics of weaponry from both of them. They both specialized in different weapons--her mother the bow, and her father, the dagger--and they knew she loved learning about them, while they both worried about what she would happen when she grew up.​Her childhood passed fairly happily, for she was her parents only child and they were only too happy to give her what she wanted. Sometimes strange men would come to visit with her parents, and they always had strange stories to tell, but afterward LuAnn would always be sent off to bed for her parents to talk with their visitor.​One day, when she was fifteen years old, she woke up and her parents had dissappeared. There were no signs of trouble, their weapons were still at home and their horses left in the stables. She waited for them at home for several months, taking care of their tiny farm as best she was able, then went off to look for them, taking her mothers bow and armour (that were slightly too big for her at that point, though she grew into the bow and altered the armour) and her fathers daggers. She never found them, and has wandered since.​


----------



## Mirelena (May 11, 2005)

*Cair's Profile...*

*deletes words of original post*

Name: Cairbrent or Cair for short

Race/Sex: Man/Male

Age: 26

Birthplace: Rohan

Weapons: Shortsword, dagger

Occupation: Trickster, con-man, slight-of-hand extraordinaire, entertainer, clothes-maker, weaver


Abilities: Smooth talker, clear thinker, good actor and hard worker (only when _absolutely_ necessary).

Appearance: Rugged and handsome, but small and wiry. Short light colored hair, steel-grey eyes. Clothing: Dark and light brown, leather and cloth. Dark, worn out, short, leather boots.


Items: A light colored leather satchel.

Personality: Think Luke Skywalker temperament, gone Han Solo con-man… on steroids! Cairbrent has a great sense of humor. People are frequently taken in by his ability to lie with a straight face. Cair is also often taken as a clown or an idot by people who don’t know him well. Very observant and smooth manners when necessary (as in, with the ladies…). A brown-noser, especially when it comes to confrontation with someone bigger than him. But hey, sometimes it works! Trouble follows him like… well, we won’t go into descriptions, and he fancies himself quite the ladies’ man.


History:
If you were to ask him what his history is, he’d probably scoff and pass it off as nothing particularly interesting, but those who have known him for a long time know that his past is one of ingenuity gone awry.

Cairbrent is the youngest son in a family of four children. His mother and father brought up the family as they saw fit, often being stricter than was needed. Cair’s brothers and sister did not mind it so much, but it irked Cairbrent to distractions.

He was a small child during the battle of Helm’s Deep and adopted the idea that hiding was better than outright conflict. This leads him to be easily tread upon.

He lived in a small village many miles from Edoras when the Last Battle was over and he amused himself as a trickster and thief. This led to many problems with his neighbors and friends. His heart was pure, but his head was always full of mischief.

When Cairbrent was in his mid-teens, his father and brothers went to Edoras the family tradition and heritage was as weavers. Cair was quite talented with it, but have you ever heard the story of the Emperor’s new clothes?

Cair was busy setting the family wares up, when King Eomer walked by. Cair had set everything up except for the garments and cloths to be sold. Eomer, being the kind king he is, spoke to Cair and jokingly asked him if he had learned how to weave invisible cloth.

Like a duck on a junebug, Cair leaped upon the opportunity to trick the King (of all people!) and maybe make some money in the process. “Indeed,” he replied. And the king went with it. Hook, line, and sinker.

We all know where the story goes from there. Cair was exiled from Rohan, his family left with disgrace and utterly dismayed by his choice. His mother and sister were both heartbroken. The only thing he took with him was a small satchel that he cannot be parted from and his horse, Firerunner.

Still to young to really care for himself well, Cair wandered the roads, and a group of nomadic entertainers took him in and taught him the tricks of their various trades. He learned well and quickly, making a fine little Jack-of-all. After awhile of good behavior, his ornery side resurfaced. For several years this was tolerated until, when he pulled a practical joke on his adopted ‘father,’ he was kicked out of the caravan and left to his own devices.

Finally about the age of 21, he wandered long, alone and abandoned. He was soul searching and trying to find a place where he might fit in. Occasionally he would perform as an entertaining magician to earn his daily bread, but more often going hungry.

He lived like this for about three years until he got the hang of it and is getting along reasonably well by now. After a particularly good demonstration and a fair amount of money in his pocket, we leave our hero looking for a large drink and maybe, finally, someone who will accept him as he is.


----------



## Sir (May 12, 2005)

It depends on how much time we plan on spending before we start again.... starting over completely does have advantages though.... the decision is up to you all... I'll follow whatever you all choose...

I forgot to save my old profile so I'm going to have to do it over.... if anything does change I'm pretty sure it's nothing that will interfere with the story... I don't plan on changing anything....


----------



## Elorendil (May 12, 2005)

Alright, here is the status of our players:
Mirelena: here
Elorendil: here
Pockets: here
Sir: here
Ros(e): here
Ghorim: here
Elfgirl: MIA- she is registered here, but hasn't posted/been on
ElvenLadyFair: also MIA. She hasn't even registered. Mir and I are looking in to contacting her.
Angst- MIA. She joined, but hasn't been on since.

Our options for getting started again:

#1. As Sir pointed out, we could start over... As in, all the way back at the beginning. Pros: It would be a fresh start that allowed us to tweak the storyline, if we wanted to. We can also remove the people who dropped out of the thread, Ghorim could be part of our story from the beginning. It also gives people a chance to tweak their characters/posts, if they want to. Cons: We start back at square one and all the work we've done previously is... well, wasted. Some of the posts could be re-worked and used again, but there will be some writing of completely new posts.

#2. My idea is this: I can set up a site with all our old posts, leading up to this point. Mir is correct, I only have our posts through January. There have been about 6-7 posts since then, so we aren't missing all that much. The pros of going this route are: We can still edit out some of the unnecessary posts by people who are now gone. We won't waste all of the work that we have put into this storyline. If we follow this option, there would be a link at the beginning of our thread saying "Click here to read the rest of the story", or some such thing so that people can read what we have already written. We would just have to decide how we want to go about editting the old posts of people who have dropped out (if we edit them at all...) and what we want to do about the posts that are missing. Do we just pick back up where the last saved post left off? Or do we just attempt to pick back up where the last post left off? I think we should go ahead and start at the last saved post, but move things along quickly so that we can get to Osgiliath quickly. Ghorim has been waiting very patiently for us, and I don't think it would be fair to him for us to make him wait another month or two before we finally get to where his character is really involved in the story.

Originally, I was leaning towards the second option. After discussing it with Mir, I now think the first option might be better. We are all much more comfortable with our characters now and probably would make some changes to our earlier posts. Also, given our disparity of Baddies, we could recruit a few more to have a more balanced post ratio between Baddies and Goodies. Mir and I already have at least one person in mind for recruiting... This would also allow Rheddry to be a more active character in the beginning of the story (given the problem of Beowulf's disappearance and lack of posts). Also, I think that starting over at post #1 would make people more likely to read our thread. How many people want to have to read 15+ pages of old posts to get caught up with the current action?

This currently seems to be the strongest idea we have. However, it is not a decided fact! Mir and I aren't running a dictatorship, we're running a democracy (kind of...). So, please, let's discuss any concerns about these ideas or any other ideas anyone else can come up with.


----------



## Morohtar (May 12, 2005)

Elorendil said:


> Mir and I aren't running a dictatorship, we're running a democracy (kind of...).


A ha, hahaha, hahahahahahahahahahahahaha......


Sorry.

I could also go for a restart. Some of the storyline got messed up and we had some major flaws in some areas of the story. Personally I think we rushed into it way to fast in the beginning. Do we need some magical object to be central in the story at all? Couldn't it simply be the conflict between these two groups? 

I'm still in for sure, I've had a chat with my characters and they're all good to go. Eonä wanted a bigger trailer, but I managed to scrounge something up for her. 

Nevermind, I've gotta go eat.


----------



## Elorendil (May 12, 2005)

Mir pointed out that, no matter which of our current options we decide to go with, we still need a site with the old posts so we can refer back to them. I started up a site for them. I've gotten up the first 17 or 18 posts, but it's a bit time consuming. If anyone wants to volunteer to help me, please let me know.


----------



## Mirelena (May 12, 2005)

*grin* You know I'll help you out, vanawen...  (Nice board, btw)

*mutters* No, you're not sorry, Fuzzball.  You're just Pocket Lint. Which, if memory serves, is MUCH better than other kinds of lint.  Heh, heh, heh.

Ok. What I was thinking... *ouch. it hurts* My first reaction is to balk at the idea of starting from scratch, but I think that in the long run, it'll be better for all of us.

It would probably be a good idea to keep the basic storyline. With some tweaking it could be excellent. It was good before, but I think we can make it even better. Maybe that's just my opinion.

There are a few things that will have to stay if we decide to keep what we have. Elor/Dan stuff will have to remain in some form or another. It's a given that the tension between the groups has to be a major factor in the plotline.
It can still begin with an initial encounter, but it has to escalate to something more. Dan provides that. *sob* I still hate the idea of seeing him go, but- *sniff, sniff* I'm getting over the loss... *Looks suddenly seriously confused* Um, why am I getting so attached to a character I hardly know? 

 Ah, well. 

We currently have three votes to starting basically from scratch. Any other takers? We'd like to get a pretty quick count here so that we can get things up and running... *sounds like a broken record* Is it just me, or have we done this before? 

Note: El has spoken to me... *looks at heavens in wonderment* She says that she'll get the rest of the old thread up in the near future... I'm listening, O Great Co-Thread-Moderator...

...rolls on floor laughing*


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 13, 2005)

> My first reaction is to balk at the idea of starting from scratch, but I think that in the long run, it'll be better for all of us.


 
My feelings exactly. Recruiting some baddies would be good too. (Hey Lint, do you know if Hari is planning on coming back? We miss her!)


----------



## elfgirl (May 13, 2005)

Elorendil said:


> Elfgirl: MIA- she is registered here, but hasn't posted/been on



Oh, so that's all I get is it? Not so much as a 'miss ya elfy' 'hey where'd she go' or, 'wow, elfy would've said something crazy right about now'. No, one lousy sentence! *sniff* I feel so unloved...
rotflmfao... I love doing that... lol... OK, well, I'm here.

Personally, I think we should start over from scratch. There are some major tweeks I'd like to do to the characters of Draeki and Saetol. I'm still going to keep the GIRs reversed, but I think I'm going to go a bit more in-depth into what happened to Draeki to make her the way she is. I'd also like a few baddies to write for, because I need all the practice I can get at the moment. Well, enough of my drivel, I've sure you've all got more important things to do than listen to me ramble on and on...
Note: I'm starting over from the beginning with my char. dev., too, because there're some parts of it I'd like to change.

Profiles -

Draeki
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* This is one of the things that is unknown to all... Even her. She remembers millennia, hundreds and hundreds of mortal years. But where she came from, from the depths of the earth, the hours seem to blend into days, and there is not much dependence on normal calendars, instead they count based on the development of talent or strength.
*Race:* Another unknown. She definitely has some elvish in her, but if she started out a full-blooded elf she most certainly isn't now.
*Appearance:* Blonde hair that seems to be white, ice blue eyes that seem to fade into her eyes instead of having a ring of color around them. From a distance, they look white. Her skin is so pale you can see the blue veins, rushing blood throughout her body. Although slender, her build is muscular, strong, lithe, with muscles stronger than metal. She wears black often, and when she wants to can blend in with the darkness. You would think that her paleness makes her stand out, but she has an outfit similar to the olden thieves of Arab times, with a cover for her pale skin and face.
*Personality:* Cold, or rather, detached. Give her a problem, she'll ask what you want done about it. She's not the type to sit and listen to all your problems and your sorrows, hence her relationships with women are not good at all. She is observant, quiet, sure of her movements, like a fine, tempered steel, she has gained immense control of her impulses - she thinks things out before she acts, even if her thoughts are quick.
*History:* She doesn't talk about it.
*Weapons:* Two long, steel swords, with beautiful scabbards of a strange, smooth, cool, black metal. On the scabbards are painted two cold-drakes, one with a demeanour of anger, wrath, unforgiving rage, the other with a calm, quite, sad, forgiving, and accepting demeanour. The cold-drakes are also depicted on the carvings that make the handles. She calls them hrivë and laire, meaning winter and summer, respectively. They are her weapons of choice. She also has countless daggers, a bow and arrows, a spear, cutlasses, scythes, knives, throwing stars, and even a mace, all of which were taken off of some poor victim - er, I mean, some horrible, evil person who fought her.
*Armor:* All the weapons serve pretty well as armor - she's like a walking arsenal. Other than that, she has no armor. And she doesn't especially need any, either...
*Weird Fact:* She doesn't sleep or eat in front of others.
*Height:* 5' 9" (or 69", or 175.26 cm or *about* 1.7526 meters)
*Weight:* 172 lbs 6 oz
*Horse/Donkey/Pony:* Currently, a black stallion that she stole off of "some creature in a black robe". She never really buys a horse. She wonders why people do, with so many of them just running around. Sure, there are people on top of the horses, but they're like little bonuses, and very easy to dispose of.

Moraur (Used to be Saetol. I changed him so much, I thought he deserved a new name.)
*Gender/Age/Race:* Male/unknown/Elf
*Appearance:* He has big, ocean blue eyes with small slants of green in some places, a strong jawline, full lips, long, golden blonde hair, and usually carries a thoughtful, haunted expression. When meeting people, or in a social situation, though, his eyes shine, his face is rarely without a smile, or some look of appreciation, satisfaction, or pride. He wears blues and greens, which tend to bring out the color in his eyes, and only add to his beauty.
*Personality:* Outgoing, polite, patient, quiet. When he meets someone, he is always polite and greets them as the customs of their culture entails(usually with a little added respect), he always seems to have an answer, or at least an open mind. Although he doesn't reveal much about himself, he's always interested in helping others.
*History:* He doesn't talk much about his past, but his inmost thoughts bring out the demons of his youth.
*Weapons:* A sword that he named Morcira (dark cut), which is a blade made of a metal that seems uncannily similar to that of Draeki's scabbards, but harder, with less of a stone feeling, infused with steel to make it stronger and sharper. At the beginning of the blade, strange, pseudo-elvish runes are carved, said to be a blessing from a Maia, Radagast to be specific. The hilt is made from a fine ivory, offering a distinct variation from the black blade. From this ivory, a wolf is carved, with its head tilted up, howling at some unknown foe. The scabbard is made from jade, reinforced with metal that runs through parts of it, and an interior with a soft fabric so that the blade does not harm the stone. He also has two daggers, slightly curved, with more runes on the beginning of the blades, only these blades are made of a fine, sharpened steel, and the scabbards are made of a fine ivory. He had them specially made with the sword, and the same ivory that was on the sword's hilt made the dagger's scabbards. The dagger's hilts are less intricate than the swords, with orbs of the steel that they are made of, and the scabbards just have painted, elvish runes. But his favorite weapon is a quarterstaff (a long, stout staff used for a weapon), about 6 feet, 7 inches, made of Lignum Vitae*. He calls it Coi (Life), and although he insists the runes are elvish, no elves can read them.. He'd made it himself - it had taken the longest time to cut it from the tree, and many saws to do so, but he had. After quite a few weeks, he finished carving in it - it was covered with runes in the center, then a line about three and a half inches away from both ends, and intricate patterns filling those inches. After this was done, he put black paint into the carved patterns, and topped it with a glaze to make it wear proof and easy to hold. It was now long, beautiful, and his pride. There was no weapon he loved more.
*Armor:* He wears hard leather over ring mail whenever in a major battle that he has any forewarning of, but only leather when traveling, because he absolutely HATES sleeping in ring mail.
*Weird Fact:* He hates having more than four weapons on him at any one time, and is amazingly respectful and merciful to his enemies. Weakness? YES.
*Height:* 5' 11"
*Weight:* 177 lbs, 6 oz
*Horse/Donkey/Pony:* A horse that he simply named Linte, or swift. He's solid white, with a very nice, leather saddle, and a soft, cotton blanket underneath, to prevent the horse from having marks from the saddle. It serves him well, being one of the elvish horses, bred amongst peoples who understood it.

*The hardest wood known, not sure that they had it in Middle Earth, but conditions were right, and it's been around for a very long time here on earth, so if this really was intended as a mythos for England, it would have this type of wood somewhere in it, although it would be very rare. Acacia and Eucalyptus can also be classified as Lignum Vitae, and it's kind of like an evergreen tree. Basically, it makes very short work of most metals it's so hard... That's my type of quarterstaff!

If you don't want to read my lengthy descriptions, Draeki is a quiet, cold-hearted, tomboy-ish, evil, stealing, lying, cheating, elf, and Moraur is a feminine, quiet, young, beautiful, brave, polite, outgoing, elf. Have I made changes in their personalities? Definitely.

There. That took a LONG WHILE. Much longer than I wanted it to. About 115 minutes, as a matter of fact. All of you better be smeggin' grateful. I could've watched PotC in that amount of time. And then, I would've gotten to see the ever-hot Orly. But nooooo...

Baddie Profiles - I'm gonna try and keep these short and sweet, which will also give me room for improvement, clarification, and more detailed writing later.
EDIT: Now that I've gotten them all written up, I find out we have a space limit. 10,000 characters. My baddie profiles make this post too long. See my next post for their profiles.


----------



## Mirelena (May 14, 2005)

*gasps, then gives Elfy a flying tackle hug*

WTMonkey HAVE YOU BEEN!?? OMGoodness!!!!! *tries to be mad and only succeeds for a minute* Confound it all, ElfGirl! Would you at least leave me a note telling me that you fell in and rid me of my worry!?
*growls* Good grief...

*happy sigh* It's good to see you again, darling.

*evil laughter* It's good to see ALL of you again! *rubs hands together in anticipation*

 I think that starting from scratch is the general concensus? I'll give it another day or so, but then I'm going to post the first post! Bwa-hahahahaha!

Pockets, please do see what you can do about at least getting Angst to stick her head in here to say her farewells. Or even better, to let us know that she'll find time in her *oh, so bon-bon lifestyle* to post.  (You know we love you, Angst!!!)

I think we said it at MERPG, but we're going to keep the membership to a minimum, so that we don't have to wait forever and a day for someone to post. Or even worse, have someone chewing our heads off because we went ahead and posted without them...  *sigh*

Kk, I guess I'll shut up now and make it sound like I/we are NOT running a dictatorship. If you have a problem with anything I just said, let me know and I'll have you thoughtfully rubbed out- Er, thoughtfully deleted- I mean! Oh, never mind...


----------



## elfgirl (May 14, 2005)

Mirelena said:


> *gasps, then gives Elfy a flying tackle hug*
> 
> WTMonkey HAVE YOU BEEN!?? OMGoodness!!!!! *tries to be mad and only succeeds for a minute* Confound it all, ElfGirl! Would you at least leave me a note telling me that you fell in and rid me of my worry!?
> *growls* Good grief...
> ...



That's more smeggin' like it! Heck yeah, I think it's great to see me again, too. Lol, love the sentence about giving you a note saying that I fell in. That's right, next time I fall in and decide to have a headbanger-rock party with all the orcs of moria, I'll try to keep the noise down. Wouldn't want you pounding on the cave ceiling with a broomstick. *can see Mir doing that and saying "YOU KIDS KEEP IT DOWN UP THERE! I swear to Eru, if I see one more naked guitarist I'm calling the ELVISH POLICE!* Haha, that would be great... I can see elves in police uniforms... Lol! Anyway, must go, can't wait to start posting... maybe I should start planning... yay...

Baddie Profiles:
*Name:* Díndae ('Dae for short)
*Age/Race/Gender:* Unknown/Elf/Male
*Weapons and Armor:* Anything he can steal off of his hapless victims - er, willing donors... At the moment he has a longsword, a broadsword, two one-handed short-swords, a mace, two long knives, throwing daggers, darts, and stars, a bow and arrows, and numerous other small knives and blades, most of which are housed on his animal. He only carries the bow, arrows, and broadsword with him. He wears leather armor with chainmail all the time, but steals some off of his enemies when his breaks or wears out, or when he decides it isn't shiny enough for his liking. He even sleeps in it, not caring about the marks it leaves. He learned fast growing up in the streets that if you're not always guarded, you die - or worse.
*Height/Weight:*5'9", 172 lbs, 8 oz (He and Draeki are pretty evenly matched, neh?)
*Animal:* He switches a lot - at the moment, it's a brown horse that he has no real attachment to. He hasn't even named it.
*History:* It always seems to change to fit whatever need he has at the time - he could be the son of a wealthy merchant, or his parents could have been pirates, or jesters, or he might not know - whatever he feels he should say.
*Appearance:* He has long, golden blonde hair, and deep, knowing blue eyes. His features are fair, and kind, although slightly battle worn. He has a strong jawline, bulging muscles, big, round eyes, beautiful lips, high cheekbones, and a lithe figure. He usually wears black with hints of blue, and it suits him well.
*Personality:* For all appearances he is perfectly good and happy. He can seem caring, loving, considerate. He can be quiet, calm, and loyal. But all the time, behind his neat, flawless facade, he thinks - how can I profit from this? He is, in a word, selfish - and greedy, but he's also charming and polite.

*Name:* Athiel (Ath for short)
*Age/Race/Gender:* Unknown/Elf/Female
*Weapons and Armor:* She uses very few weapons - two longswords, a bow and arrows, and throwing daggers. Her armor, also, is minimal. She has leather armor - she uses her trim, lithe figure to get around anything else.
*Height/Weight:* 5'7"/134 lbs
*Animal:* Currently, a wild, black horse she "found". She's named him Eglion, or foresaken. He must feel wonderful.
*History:* She's been around Middle Earth numerous times, seeking something. But she either won't tell or she doesn't know what she's looking for. Ever since she was young, she felt restless, and as soon as she was old enough, she left. She soon fell into darkness, with none to guide her, and every time she felt like she was starting to belong, something would happen. It got to the point where she didn't want to belong, so she would roam, from town to town, city to city, restless.
*Appearance:* She has brown hair and green eyes, and wears brown and black to blend in with her surroundings, although she's not too good at it. She's lithe - quick, aye, but she's not very sneaky.
*Personality:* She's quiet, so no one really knows what she's like, and none want to. She introverted, and the one thing that people get as a really strong impression is she highly enjoys ale.

*Name:* Morchaint (She doesn't like her name to be shortened.)
*Age/Race/Gender:* Unknown/Elf(possibly with a bit of mortal blood?)/Female
*Weapons and Armor:* She has a longsword, and shortsword, usually used in unison, an array of throwing daggers, stars, and knives, and a mace. She also has a shield, and thick, leather armor with plates of steel on top.
*Height/Weight:* 5' 9"/ 155 lbs 4 oz
*Animal:* A black mare she's had since she was young, called simply 
'Wath' or 'Shadow'.
*History:* She doesn't talk about her history much - hence I haven't yet uncovered it in the short conversations I've had with her.
*Appearance:* She has black hair, unlike most elves, hence the questions about her heritage, and deep, blue eyes. Her features are pale, gaunt, and worn. She wears black a lot, although sometimes you'll catch a glimpse of blue on the handle of a sword or on a medicinal cloth around her arm. She's not built, with superb muscles, but she's definitely NOT scrawny.
*Personality:* She plays her part, like 'Dae. She changes - she can be whatever she needs to be. She can be nice, sweet, caring, considerate, but she despises having to, and she loves to be true to herself and be cold, sadistic, and completely, ruthlessly evil.

168 minutes, 54.8 seconds, subtracting out the .4 second reaction time. Just so ya know.


----------



## Elorendil (May 14, 2005)

*rubs hands together in anticipation* I can't wait to get things started, again. I'm still working on putting up the old posts at my site. 

Should we post our profiles here, again? I'm guessing that we will all be making some changes to our original ones. I know I have.

EDIT: Alright, I finished re-posting the old Reniad posts at my site. That is as far as I had saved. It took me FOREVER, but I got it done. Anything for my beloved thread! 

I must say, re-reading some of the posts (particularly the Dan&El threads) made me wax romantic... I came really close to crying when they had their little spat.


----------



## Mirelena (May 14, 2005)

*loves on 'Little Sister'* Even if you're having weird delusions about me and my response to rock parties. Granted, today if you had one, you and your compatriots in 'crime' would be DEAD. But that's just today. I had a bad day at work. Any other time, I'd be up there joining you... With the exeption of the naked guitarists.  

Hey! El! I'M the one who's allowed to 'rub hands together in anticipation!' YOU'RE STEALING MY LINES!!!!! 

LoL, j/k. You know I love you. Thanks for getting the old posts up. 

I think it would be a good idea for us to read through the old thread. There are some things that we want/need to keep, but there are some other things that could DEFINITELY be gotten rid of and/or revised. *looks at some of Mir's not-so-great posts* Ugh.

Let's go ahead and get our profiles up again, too. Check it over, edit/revise and post it in YOUR FIRST POST IN THIS THREAD!!! It will make life MUCH easier in the future when we need to reference our profiles. THANK YOU!

Um, other than that, you can get back to your normal lives people/aliens/elves/hobbits/orcs(LoL, Elfy)/generally-insane-selves.


----------



## elfgirl (May 14, 2005)

I'm not an orc, I'm a demon, thank-you-very-much. Which explains why I keep coming back here, again and again! I'm like the frickin' Energizer bunny, I just keep going and going and going and going and going and going and going and wow there were way to many spelling errors I had to revise in that last, extremely simple sentence! AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OK, anyway... PROFILE... Wheeee...
EDIT: It's done! YAY... I changed Saetol's name. And personality. And, basically everything about him. His quarterstaff's been haunting my dreams. I want one. Anyway. It took me WAY TOO LONG to do. I hope you're all pleased... I was up till, like, eleven doing it... It took, like, two hours... WAY TOO LONG.


----------



## Morohtar (May 17, 2005)

Bad news... my computer spontaneously combusticated. 

Good news... well, I hope you've got some, cause I don't.

Soooo, until I get a new computer, which may be a while, I'll be using my sisters. Shouldn't be that much of a hassle, but I might not be on as much.

Just giving the heads up.


----------



## Elorendil (May 17, 2005)

Thank you Elfy, we appreciate your effort  


Pockets' Lappy 486 died? How sad. Well, I guess this gives you a good excuse to upgrade 

My profile is also up


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 17, 2005)

What if I dropped Lu and just RPd Rhed? It would be easier for me, I think, and besides, you would have to put up with less of my poor writing skills.


----------



## Elorendil (May 17, 2005)

I don't know why you couldn't do that, if it would be easier on you. And don't trash your own writing skills. You're a good writer.


----------



## elfgirl (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, don't trash your writing skills, leave that for the twirps who just don't get you. I encountered a classroom full of them today when I had to read my fantasy-story to my stupid reading class. Believe me, people who don't know good talent when they see it are out there, so know that you have some.
Also, any OK clearance-thingy for me to have a bad guy or three? I know you guys'll hate having to put up with my long posts... And, any specific date on the writing of the first post?


----------



## Mirelena (May 19, 2005)

Or three? OR THREE!? ELFY!  FIVE CHARACTERS!?!? lol

Anyway, have at a baddie... or- or three. *gulp*

I'm working on editing my profile, adding a new one, and rewriting our first post. Fortunately/unfortunately it will look only vaguely similar to what we had before...

There's going to have to be a few modifications to how we do our first few IC posts. You'll see what I mean when I get it up. Hopefully in about- a century.  Ah, well. You know how it goes.  Meh.

Yes, yes. Time for the general insanity that is Mirelena's Brain. Or- or lack thereof. *sigh* But I DID get to go see the midnight showing of Episode III. I was quite pleased. That I got to go see it. I'm still not all that impressed with the movie itself, but I'll stop before I start getting flame 'mail/PMs.'


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 20, 2005)

Part of the reason I don't feel... the same... in RPGs is I write stories in 1st person and I like that more. (By the way, not that it matters at all, I had a friend who writes [the only people who will help you at all with your writing, I've learned] read the beginning my story and she gave it back today... and she liked it! Ha ha! I was kinda nervous...)Well, I'm going to see Episode III tomorrow afternoon, so I'll be able to form my own opinions...

Anyway, no rush Mir, just get the IC thread started in this century and maybe we'll all still be around  .


----------



## Elorendil (May 22, 2005)

Mir, can we please clarify something? Perhaps I missed it, but are those who entered our story later going to now be written in to the beginning?


----------



## elfgirl (May 22, 2005)

I have the baddie profiles up. I was going to post this with them, but then I realized that no one would read it if I do, so I’m posting it now.

EDIT: This is the problem with me: I'm an idiot, and I know it.


----------



## Elorendil (May 23, 2005)

Sir, please stick your profile in your first post in this thread. It will make it much easier to find later when someone needs to refer back to it.

Thanks!


----------



## Elvenladyfair (May 24, 2005)

Hey guys! Remember me! It's E.L.F.! *swoons* Wow. I'm completely lost with this new set up. What's going on? Where's the thread? I'm so lost here, could someone please help me? 

What happened to all the profiles! Where's Falathiel's profile? I didn't save it, or print it, is it lost forever? 

I missed you guys. 

Edit: *Falathiel's Profile*

Name: Falathiel Linnadhiel

Race: Dark elf

Age: Unknown

Appearance: Dark hair, cropped slightly shorter than elven women wear their hair, dark green eyes, usually wears dark green and brown travel armour, made of leather and buckskin. Goes capeless out in the wild, but wears a travel stained green one when she enters a populated area, to cover her sword.
Tall, lean and muscular. Pale skin, sometimes appearing sickly,but she isn't.

History: The tale of Falathiel's life is a sad story. Long ago, she was called Linnadhiel, for she had the finest voice ever heard in Middle-earth. But she rarely ever sang. 
Born in the Forest of Tar-nu-Fuin of old, the only things she knew were the wind in the trees, and her parents and her two brothers Durion and Uruvion. 
Long had she dwelled there, when her world began to change. 
A younge elf maiden came into the forest, lost and near death. Falathiel's parents found her, and took pity on her. That was the last day her voice was heard by person or beast or tree. The nursed her back to health, and she soon became an adopted child. 
Day by day, Falathiel watched as her parents, her blood parents, take to this stranger out of the Wild. More and more, she was beginning to be ignored, and she lost the love of her parents. Her anger and hatred was almost more than she could bare. Her appearence changed. Now instead of the beautiful she-elf she used to be, she was a frowning, wretched being. 
All of her anger built and built, until finally, she could take it no longer. One night, she took a small dagger she had stolen from her brothers room, quietly gone to the room in which her parents were, and slew them. Cut their throats from ear to ear. The fell dead , a pool of blood staining the stone floor. 
Then, realizing what she had done, she wept silently. She cursed Neuriel (for that was the maiden's name) for what she had done, for what she had made her do. To run was her only option. Her brothers would surely kill her. But before doing so, she took a quill pen, dipped in her parents blood, and wrote a note. 
*A curse be upon you, Neuriel, for you stole the love of my parents, and my brothers. The blood spilt here is on your head. Blood never lies. And blood never washes away. A Curse of Blood will haunt you till you die. *

After nailing the note on her door, she stole some leather armour and a bow and quiver of arrows. The dagger she killed with she kept. Then, her she rode off into the night on her brothers black horse. 

Upon seeing the murder and the note, they removed Neuriel to the safety of Rivendell. Falathiel was hot on their trail. After her brothers left Rivendell, she tried to enter, but she was not permitted in. Angry, she left the vale, and wandered aimlessly, not knowing how she would achieve her revenge. 
Years passed. She traveled to the foot of the Misty Mountains, and she wept. Thus was how her brother, Durion found her. He took pity on her, and took her to his cave near Mirkwood. There, he nursed her back to health. One day, he spoke to her concerning Neuriel.
"Why would you kill her when our parents are already dead?" he asked her. 
"Because I hate her! She made me kill them! I loved them, but they loved her more. She needs to pay for what she did! She stole their love from me! No one steals from me!" 
A heavy sigh escaped from Durion's lips. "Then I shall teach you. I shall teach you how to kill."
And so he did. He taught her all he knew about the art of the assassin. The importance of different arrow heads, how to move without a sound through the forest. 
Nine years past, and she was finally ready. He turned her out of his cave, and when she came to Rivendell, A slaughter ensued, like no other. But when it came time for Neuriel, she crept silently into her room and watched the fear in her eyes as the blade came down and sliced her head from her shoulders. Quickly, she reached in her bag and retrieved a small vial. Filling it with Neuriel's blood and putting in the cork, she lept from the balcony onto her horse. Thus, her revenge was achieved. 

Weapons:
Sword: And elvish short sword, easy to draw and good for quick thusts. Strapped to the back. Has elvish script on the blade, which translate to this:
_Made in Elven forges for the dark maiden. I am Swift Revenge._ 
Bow: Long bow, heavy poundage, made of yew, has red runes enscribed on the limbs. 
Arrows: Has two quivers, one on the hip, and another on her back. Contains many different kinds of arrowheads.
Daggers: One in each sleeve, one in each boot, and one strapped to the upper thighs. Six total. Excellent at throwing them.

Special Skills:
Has a knack for making herbal concoctions, usually to render her enemies unconcious. She keeps most of them in vials on her belt, for easy access, but she has made one into a lip balm. She's clever at using her femininity to get what she wants. With her lip balm on, she can knock out even a large man with just one kiss. 
*I'll add to it later if it needs anything.*


----------



## Elorendil (May 24, 2005)

Elven! You're here!!!!!! We missed you, too.

We do not have our IC thread back up yet. It has been decided (unless you have major objections) that we are going to start over. There are various reasons why, and you can read them in this post, as well as the following posts.

Sadly, your profile is lost. I saved the IC thread (which you can view on my site), but didn't think to save our profiles. We have all re-created our profiles and added them to our first post in this thread, to make it easier to find them later.

We don't have a super large amount of posts in our OOC thread yet. You might want to go ahead and take the time to read through them. It shouldn't take more than 15 minutes and will help you get up to date.

Did I mention that I'm glad you're back?


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 24, 2005)

Elven! You're here! I'm glad.


----------



## Mirelena (May 24, 2005)

*stumbles in looking rather haggard* Oh, look! *brightens considerably* ELVEN!

I'm so happy to see you! We were afraid that you had fallen into the abyss that is the lack-of-Tolkien-freakishness. *grumbles* Crazy, crazy people that believe that Tolkien is b-o-r-i-n-g. *brandishes sword while hanging onto treasured cheese helmet*

My birthday present!!!!

El has been my right hand elf with helping me get things back to some semblance of sanity. HA! *El* That's frightening... 

*Mir* Heh, heh, heh... You ain't seen nothing yet! *shudders* Oooo, bad grammar.

I'm working on editing our first post. I want to get it up tonight. Lots of luck. Yeah, right.  EL!!! HELP ME!!!

Ok. I'm better now. It's great to have everyone back on board! We're looking at the possiblity of some new additions. Probably not quite yet, but when we've arrived in Osigiliath/Dol Amroth/Whatever-place-it-is-that-we-have-our-city-confrontation there should be room for another person.

Any volunteers for killing off a character and coming back with a new one? Hmm, maybe I should kill Cair off. That would be amusing... in a morbid sort of way... *is too depressed/tired to think about it* I'll think about it more when I've had some time to sleeeeeeep!


----------



## elfgirl (May 24, 2005)

Um, the question still stands: Are we all going to come in at the beginning, even if we weren't here at the beginning of the first thread? Are my new characters going to be included in the beginning? It would be most convenient for me, because I already have so many ideas for C.D. I'm not sure if I can fit it all in! Oh the joys of authoring... Did I say that? Noooo, nobody heard that... Authoring is bad, horrible, nastiesss stuff, with too much research and 6% of your time spent banging your head against the wall. Bad authoringsesss, baaaaddddddddd...


----------



## Sir (May 25, 2005)

I'm sure everything that is needed to be changed will be..... our thread will be perfect... if more people join in later on, the beginning should be changed to match the setting...


----------



## Elvenladyfair (May 25, 2005)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! 

Okay, Elor. I will do that. 

And I agree, starting from the beginning would be most benificial. Oh, and by the way, I tried looking in the archives you have set up on your site, but it wouldn't let me in. 

*kicks self* Man, the one profile of a character I don't save, and it get's lost. *heavy sigh* Oh well. Maybe you guys could coax my memory a little bit. So far, all I got is names. Little bits are coming back to me. 

Oh, and Rose, I also think starting over is great because it gives us the opportunity to insert more background on our characters, i.e.- the hiring of Rheddry and Falathiel, they're initial "meeting", etc. Do you agree?

In other words, for starting over, count me in!


----------



## Elorendil (May 25, 2005)

Oops. I hit the wrong button when I was setting up the board. I had it set so only members could view the thread! I fixed it.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 26, 2005)

> Any volunteers for killing off a character and coming back with a new one?


 
Are you joking or serious? If you are serious, do you mean starting with a character that gets killed in the course of the story, or making a new character to replace one from the old RP? Just wondering...

And I think we all agree that starting from the beginning will give us all some time for character development and such... I also think it will be better because we have some idea of some mistakes we made last time, and we can fix them this time around... dang it, Sir... you're rubbing off on me...


----------



## elfgirl (May 26, 2005)

He has a habit of doing that. And my character Saetol's undergone some major changes, so that would be the second alternative you had. I think they were talking about killing off a character midway through the story and introducing a new one. Which I might do anyway. Heck, one of my characters was made to do basically one thing before he/she gets bumped. Then, if I feel like it, I may want to introduce another character - probably one from the complex family tree I've made for 'Dae. I really like some of them. Oh, and I'm going to go back and change the ages...


----------



## Elorendil (May 26, 2005)

She's serious, Rose. We're looking for someone to play a character for the first while of the story, then that character gets killed and the player creates a new character. 

Mir, Pockets was going to be killing off Danaeth, later on. Do we need more people to kill off than just him?


----------



## elfgirl (May 26, 2005)

Well you already know one (and possibly more) of my characters is/are going to kick the bucket, so that's something... Also, can you give me a year when this story takes place? If not, then I'll just give you their birthdays and let you figure it out yourselves.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 28, 2005)

Ok, I thought she was serious, but right after she said that she talked about killing Cair, which was certainly a joke (I hope), so I thought maybe the whole thing was a joke...


----------



## Mirelena (May 28, 2005)

I was talking out of a delirium brought on by exhaustion. I DO want to have characters to kill off, but Cair won't be one of them. 

I have an intro post written, but it's waaaay to different from what we've been doing. I'm going to have to rewrite AGAIN!... Sorry to be taking so long.

I want to have a few characters to be around from the start. Maybe two characters per person? Two in each camp? So, up to four per person??? 
Would probably be a good idea. Suggestions?

I'll be working my tail off to get that post up. MUST POST. _MUST_ POST!


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 30, 2005)

Ok, I guess I could start with Lu and kill her off later, possibly bringing in another character to replace her. I hope you don't mind if I have only ONE goodie and ONE baddie, rather than two like you said, but I have a busy summer ahead of me (specifically July), so maybe it's best that I don't have too many characters, in case I can't get to a computer.


----------



## Mirelena (May 30, 2005)

No, no. nonononononono. I have no qualms if you only want to have one charcter in each camp. Nooooo problems whatsoever!

Whatever you feel like doing is great. I'll get a post up soon.


 How many times can Mir say that the post will be up shortly? and HOW LONG will it REALLY take?????   


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGHHHHHHH!


----------



## elfgirl (May 30, 2005)

It's alright, Mir. We understand. But if any of us can do anything, just let us know. We're not impatient with you - well I'm not, at least. We just want the best for you. If you have too many things going on right now and can't post for a week, I won't blame you. It's OK and completely understandable. After all... Who hasn't said, "I'll post", and not been able to at some point or another?


----------



## Elorendil (May 31, 2005)

Hmm, I've got a pretty crazy schedule for the summer. In addition to riding/showing my mare, I'm also riding/showing with a hunter/jumper, AND I'm training another mare, AND assistant-training three other greenies!  I'm not sure I have time for a baddie. If you really want me to, I could give it a shot, though.

Hopefully, Mir and I will get done with the writing/Elorinating, soon. As soon as she finds a post structure she's happy with, I'll Elorinate and we'll get it posted...

BTW, greenie = untrained horse.


----------



## Morohtar (May 31, 2005)

Ya, I'm pretty busy too. I've got to... ok nevermind, I have no excuse for not posting frequently in the thread for the whole summer.

Do we need another baddie? 

I'm sure I could pull something together... Eos and Eonä are really one character.


----------



## Elorendil (Jun 2, 2005)

After consideration, I think I can pull off a baddie. I'll start on his profile as soon as I can.


----------



## Mirelena (Jun 5, 2005)

*eeeeeevil laughter* Mua-hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

Um, yeah.

I've posted the first post, now I'm leaving for a week. Please don't do anything I wouldn't do in my absense. 

LoL

I finally have my profiles up for Cair, I just hope I remember how to play him. LOL again He'll be joining y'all in the Gray Hill Inn in the not too distant future, I hope.

Um... Oh! Working on a baddie! Great everyone! We won't need ALL of them to start with, but we'll need them as we go along, too. I'm working on a profile. I'll post it with Cair's as soon as I have some semblance of completeness.

Much love to you all! I want to make sure EVERYONE knows how grateful I am that you've flattered me (lololol) and joined this thread. You are all a compliment to the other! I know that you all want the best for this thread and will do your utmost to make it a good one.


----------



## Morohtar (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow, I like that beginning much better than the last one! Not the the last one was bad or anything, just..... oh, nevermind.

Sooo.... A couple questions: Who's leading the two camps? And is Danaeth's sword still important?

I think the good guy camp would be alright as a democracy, but the baddies need some kind of dictatorial rule. I think the whole thing with Danaeth's sword is kind of unneccesary, but I do like writing those dream posts.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 6, 2005)

I like having the sword. At least, I think it would add more to the story if Rhed stole it and killed Dan (or at least beat him in a duel) with it. Or maybe its just that that part of the plot is so firmly in my head that it seems odd to change that bit...


And as for the ruling of the camps... the goodies having a democracy sounds right. The baddies start out in the one big group and then with Rhed and Falathiel separate before joining up, remember. Maybe one of the characters that could be killed could be one of the baddie leaders--someone wanted to be the leader instead so they had a fight/assinated the old leader or something. Could be a good character building thing, even if the character isn't the one taking over. Anyway, just an idea...

But now I'm re-considering getting rid of LuAnn. It turnes out that I'll be home more of the summer than I thought (thats a good thing) and so I might have time. I could do another goodie and kill that one off... comments? Yeas? Nays?


----------



## Elorendil (Jun 6, 2005)

I liked the sword, too. I think it was one of the small details that made the story a little bit more- I don't know- interesting. Maybe it's not a _magical_ sword (or at least not a pivotal, magic sword that makes Rhed take over M-E), anymore, but it still could be some spiffy heirloom or something. It just added a little more depth and background, I think. Besides, Pockets did such a great job writing those dream posts!

I don't have a profile for my baddie, yet, but I have the basic idea. He's going to be the Easterling that comes and hires R&F to assasinate El. He's just a servant, not the one actually paying to get the job done, and he decides to stay with the baddies instead of going back 'home' to his master. I think it will add a little edge to the battle between the two groups (or, at least between El & the baddies), what with him being an Easterling and all. He'll have to show up at some point to hire F&R, obviously before Dol Amroth (or wherever we were... ), and then we can kill him off at some later point.

Pockets, do I still get the honor of killing Eona? 

I think either Sir or Kilio should be the goodie leader. After seeing more of your writing then when we originally started, I know you would both approach the leadership role differently, but I think you would both do a good job with it. Hmmm... I hate it when Mir is gone when we're trying to make these decisions. I'll just let you two fight out who gets the lead role 
As for the baddies, I think that both F & R are definitely NOT the best candidates. Not because I don't think you guys wouldn't do a good job, but because of the nature of your characters. You need to be able to move freely without worrying about taking the rest of the group with you. The fact that my character comes in later kind of takes him out of the running. Not that I want leadership of the baddies, anyway! Perhaps Pockets should keep this one; I think the fact that Eos was the leader and El killed his sister was another thing that added to the tension between the two groups. Besides, he already has had time to develop his baddies. Most of us are just starting with ours and haven't fully developed them yet. It is my thought that it is better to have a more developed (and thus, more stable) character leading the groups. Keep in mind that Eos will probably die eventually, giving someone else the chance to take over.

*brain freezes up* Must. Go. To. Bed. I took my horse (who was an absolute brat ) and my protege (poor girl had to put up with my horse's nasty antics ) to a show yesterday. I was up at 4 am and didn't get to bed until 3 am this morning! After running on sheer willpower and 6 hours of sleep in two days, my brain is shutting down. I'm not even sure what I just said about leadership makes any sense. I'm just going to bed now. If you guys need clarification, ask me in the morning!


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey guys! I got Falathiel's profile up. I know I'll have to adjust it later, but at least it's up!


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 7, 2005)

I was never suggesting that F or R be the leader of the baddies, that wouldn't work. Sorry if I gave that impression, I was just saying that it WOULDN'T work because they'd be separate.

Anyway, I think I want to do four characters, two good, two bad, and one good and one bad killed and the other two survive. I think I want LuAnn to be the goodie that survives, but I don't know if I want Rhed killed or not. Either would work for me. What was going to happen to him in the end originally? I don't remember specifically beyond him taking the sword and trying to take over middle earth or some such nonsense. What would work best with the story? Comments/Suggestions?


----------



## Morohtar (Jun 8, 2005)

Woohoo! Second post!

Not quite as long as the first, but good enough for now. It's an Eos post, changed slightly from the original. I made the encounter planned in this one, unlike last time where it seemed like we just happened to meet each other.

Hope that works for everyone. Ummm, my sis says she might have time to do some posting soon. She's pretty busy at the moment.

El will naturally still kill Eonä, that goes without saying.


----------



## Elorendil (Jun 9, 2005)

Huzzah! Third post!!!!!

Ghorim, do you perhaps want to introduce your character by having him be the next person El wakes up? Heheh. "Stupid dwarf! Get up now before you get yourself killed!"   Or did you want to wait and introduce him a little later?

Have we decided, yet, who is in charge of the Goodies? I haven't seen Sir and Lint doing any fighting... *suddenly realizes she's getting the MERPG measles*  AAAACK!!!!! *runs away*


----------



## elfgirl (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey... I'm working on my post in what little spare time I have, although I must admit my typing skills may have deteriorated a little bit while I was on break. No worries, though. It's slowly coming back... I'll have the post ready as soon as possible.


----------



## Mirelena (Jun 11, 2005)

*stumbles in* I'm reeeeeally tired. LoL

I like the sword idea, but it's pretty much pointless, unless we can come up with a good reason for it to be important. I don't mind keeping it, it's a good source of extra cool info in posts, but I don't think that the benefits outweigh the lack of structure. If that makes any sense... LoL

For the most part, I think that we should keep things 'the way they were.' Obviously not EVERYTHING is going to be the same, but I think that we need to keep the spirit of the thread going.

I am afraid that I am in the same boat that El was when she last posted. Ie. Not enough sleep, and I'm going to post again soon. Like when I can walk in a straight line. LoLoLoL


----------



## Ghorim (Jun 11, 2005)

Well... I'd actually rather not bring Helmin in just yet. He wouldn't be travelling with a group, at least not yet. I'd prefer to introduce him as I did the first time around, as a lone mercenary / wild card type of character. He'll probably interact with both parties, see what helping each of them would do for his coffers, and then make his decision. I guess the plan is for him to eventually fall into the good guys' clutches, since the opening post introduces him as part of the posse. 

That reminds me... the first post referred to him as 'Ghorim'... which unfortunately is not the proper name. No big deal, though. Hopefully I'll be able to introduce Helmin soon, maybe when you guys arrive at a city/town of some sort.


----------



## Mirelena (Jun 11, 2005)

*whack* m8076nym *smashes head on keyboard*

Arrrrrrrgh!  Can I keep nothing straight!?!? *whack* l087jn *whack*nmk,l.;jmn *whack* m,lkmn

Ok. I'm better now. Um, I'm going to dance away and fix that. Now.  I feel REALLY stupid now. I've been feeling rather stupid all week. This isn't cool. Oh, well.

Ok. I'm going to get some sleep and hopefully write a post that makes sense tomorrow.

Thanks for the compliment, Pockets. I know what you mean. The last first post wasn't bad... But it wasn't as good as this one. This one makes more sense anyway. 

Yay for bad characters. This is going to be fun. *evil grin* Heh, heh, heh...


----------



## Morohtar (Jun 12, 2005)

bad news people. I will be without a computer for, oh, a month.

ya.

so....


----------



## elfgirl (Jun 14, 2005)

OK, I have the post. I've been unable to get on the computer for a while, due to various non-recurring(hopefully) medical problems. Nothing major, not that any of you care... I'm going to go and post right now, although sadly I do not have as much with the baddies as I do with the goodies. I explain some of the things behind the bad characters in the good post, and I really shortened it. It used to be about two and a half pages. Now, it's about... 3/4 of a page.  Heck yeah. It still seems pretty good, and I had spell check go over it, although I still probably missed a few errors. Well anyway, I must go, I have to go put the post up... See y'all later.


----------



## Morohtar (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm back. From outerspace. I just walked in to find you (all) here with that sad look upon your face. 

*smack forehead* Woah. What the heck was that?

anyways, I managed to get some time on a friends computer, so I will get a post up. I'll do some fixing to Dan's dream post and post it, and maybe get a Kilio post up.

so ya...


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 15, 2005)

I wrote up LuAnns profile quickly, it's not really the same as last time. I didn't finish the history portion, but will soon. Its in the first post along with Rheds. I really have to go now though...

EDIT: I finished up her profile, I'm thinking about writing up one for a baddie (and a goodie?) to kill off...? It (they) would have rather shorter profiles than Lu's (more like Rheds, which is longer than it was last time at least.)


----------



## Mirelena (Jun 15, 2005)

Yay! *claps hands together in glee*  Pockets got time on a computer! Clever, clever, Pockets to get access to a computer!

Huzzah! Ros(e), you are doing so well! Thanks for getting on those profiles! I have yet to do mine... 

Elfy, the post looks good. A few minor critiques next time we're on IM together. K? Love ya!

GHORIM! We're going to get things rolling in such a way that you'll have something to do in the near *ahem* future. Remember, this is Mir talking. You can rarely trust anything that comes out of the fingers that type Mir's messages. But if the royal plurality states it now, you have something to hold us accountable to!

Ok. I have more to say, but I have to share the computer tonight... *glares at person who desires the computer* so I'm going to head out!!!
Love to all!


----------



## Morohtar (Jun 21, 2005)

*walks into the empty thread*

Hello?

where did everyone go? No one has posted since I was last here, and that was five days ago.

Well, I got a Kilio post up; don't mind the dream bit, I have now idea where it came from.




postpostpostpostpostpostpostpostpostpostpostpostpost!!!!!!!!!

My name is pockets, and I approve this message...

sleep now.... mee...... sleep...


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 21, 2005)

I AM here. I am. Promise. I've been debating with myself as to when to put up the first Rhed post, and what to put in it. Since theres now the guy thats supposed to hire F&R (right? maybe I'm all confused about this) do I just write about him wandering around, looking for work or what? I think thats what I'll end up doing, but...?

EDIT: Oh, my. Attack of the pies? Thats very... interesting.


----------



## Elorendil (Jun 23, 2005)

Rose, I think you could either have him just wandering around, looking for work. Or he could be part of the baddie group. That's also a possibility. Whatever you want to do should be fine. Do you want me to hurry up and get the Easterling going so he can hire Rhed? If you want me to, I will start working on it. I'm not going to have much time in the next week or so, but I can work on it.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm fine with waiting until you're less busy. I'm not trying to rush anyone. I was also wondering where/when/how F&R meet up. Do they meet up when they're both hired by the Easterling or before that? Or after? Or are we not worrying about that until later?


----------



## Sir (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't mind if either me or lint takes the lead role... and where exactly is the thread....


----------



## Elorendil (Jun 24, 2005)

Sir... It's located in the "From Eldamar to Erebor" section... 

Eep!  It's the MERPG measles again!!! *grabs lysol and disinfects keyboard*

Rose, I think you guys should go with the same basic thing you had before; they had worked together in the past and somehow ended up on the same job. I think Rhed had decided he wanted her help, so he went off and found her. But I could be wrong.

It will probably be next week before I get up another post. I'm in the middle of some extremely crazy times, right now!


----------



## elfgirl (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello. I'm so sorry that I haven't been on recently. I don't think I'm going to be able to be online any time soon, either. I'm writing a book. I made a language for it, but it's really difficult and I can't get any help. I'm about ready to scream my head off. Anyone who understands it is too busy and anyone who's got free time can't understand the linguistic implications of vowel clusters and consonants to show emotion in words!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*little voice in head: deep breath* *deep breath* I'll be fine... Just unable to be online... I apologize for my untimely absence... but it is (sadly) necessary... Unless I want to be continuing to do this for the next two years... Which I have no intention of doing... So, for now, I'll get online when I can, which might be five days from now, or it might be three days from now, or it might be seven. I don't know. I'll try and keep in touch. Later.


----------



## Mirelena (Jun 26, 2005)

*rolls on floor laughing* "The pies! The pies!" A-hahahahahahahahahaha!

... *snort* HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Ok. Mir is better now. Mir is also a little slaphappy. Heh, heh. Ahem.

I think that the thread is looking good, thus far. I ALSO think that we need to talk a little more about what the baddies are doing. What baddies do we want when and where? *smashes head on desk* Must. write. profile!

Maybe I'll just use Jakoval. I know him. Maybe that's the best idea at the moment. I'm just not sure how well he'd respond to being a landlubber. He's spent most of his life on the ocean, you know...

ANYWAY! Blah, blah, blah... I'm running away now. I'll post again when I've had some sleep, I have a little more time and actually have a purpose in posting.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes, deciding some stuff about the baddies would be good... and where did E.L.F. go? We need her!


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm still here! I thought we were suppossed to wait for Elorendil to get her profile up for the Easterling. Very confused.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, yes, but we can still get some general idea of what we're doing. What do you want to do... maybe F&R both hired at the same time, or hired at different times and meet up later, or Rhed gets hired and askes her for help (even if she really annoys him...)?


----------



## Elorendil (Jun 27, 2005)

Rose and ELF, I would suggest not waiting on me. I currently do not have access to the internet, at home. It could be a week or two before I do. I'm currently at a friend's house... Perhaps you could do something about what they are doing before the Easterling comes and hires them. 

I will work on trying to write out the profile/post on paper, but I'm not nearly as good at doing it that way. I can't give you any promises as to when I will be able to type/edit it.


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Jun 28, 2005)

It's okay, El. We'll work something out.  hope you get back your internet soon. 

Hmmm. . . well, I would say that maybe F could be there first, and then when Rhed gets there to be hired, he finds out he has to work with her. It be kinda cool to have a moment like, "YOU!?" if you understand me. Like they've encountered one another before, and neither of them isn't looking foward to working with the other. 

Does that sound good to you? Or maybe we could switch it around?


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 28, 2005)

I dunno. With the way we had it Rhed was sorta 'in charge' (not completely, but you know what I mean), so maybe it would make more sense if he were hired first--? 

Maybe they're both hired separately and then theres a specified place to meet set by El's guy so they can be introduced to the person they're supposed to work with, then theres the whole "YOU?!?" thing...
Someone elses input, maybe?


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Jun 29, 2005)

Oooh! Me likey! That's cool  with me. Where could they meet? Hmmm. . . I'm starting to think. . . can you smell the smoke? Heehee.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 30, 2005)

Ok, glad you like. 

Just so you all know... *ahem*
I regret to say that I will be out of town starting July 5th until the 21st. I think I'll have some limited computer access during that time (mostly from the 5th to the 10th) but that time will be dedicated to research. If Rhed is needed during that time (?) then maybe El could RP him in the post where he's hired and E.L.F. could do it when they meet up (unless we end up doing it differently)... unless you want to wait until a little later in the plot to do that, after I'm back, which would be nice for me but would hold you all back from getting on with the story (? or not)... whatever works.


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, if we are that far along, sure, I'll do it, but we'll just have to see what happens. But, just to let you know I am willing, and if there is something you don't like, you can edit it when you get back.  

Honestly, we've still got that whole skirmish with the baddies to go yet, so we may not get that far. ????? Dunno.


----------



## Mirelena (Jun 30, 2005)

If there's any way you could get a post up before you leave, it would be great. It's OK if it's a little longer than usual. What you can do is, either PM or e-mail it to myself or someone else (no, duh) and we'll post it for you in the most appropriate spot. Just one, I think, would be enough. I also think it will be a little while before we're far enough along to introduce 'you.'

May I be so bold as to offer a suggestion? *rushes on before anyone can answer  *

I like the idea of being hired seperately. Do they have to work together? Could it just be that the Easterlings (who are doing the hiring, correct?) hired two seperate assasins to make doubly sure the job gets done?
It would make for some interesting posts between Rhed and Falathiel.  Especially while they are trying to avoid each other, but keep running into each other (in different cities  )because they're both following the same person. *evil, author's chuckle*
Perhaps, when they are tired of it (or El whips them each, seperately) they can join forces. 

Just an idea. I know it's kind of elaborate, but I'm sure you gals could pull it off if you like it...  I hope you don't mind me being a little presumptuous in offering advice on a part of the story that doesn't really affect 'my' character(s).

Otherwise, I think we're doing... well? I like our posts. They look fun. "The pies! The pies!" *rofl again*
I'm really looking forward to seeing how things are similar and how we tweak them. It's like getting to know 'my friends'  better!

Now....

POST! LoL


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 30, 2005)

Ooh, that would be cool, Mir. What do you think, E.L.F?

I'll try to work on a post and send it before I leave. Shoud it be just a post introducing Rhed (like my first one in the old thread), or the post where he gets hired (as the introduction)?


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Jul 1, 2005)

*strokes chin with fingers* Hmmm. . . . what a most intriguing idea, Mir! I like it! I like it a lot!  

I especially like the fact that they will be at odds with each other until they get their butts whooped.  Yes, I see it now! Ah! Oooh! The possibilities!  

Don't worry about it, Mir. Your suggestions are always welcome.  Great, great idea.  I can't wait!


----------



## Mirelena (Jul 4, 2005)

Ros(e), make it where he gets hired. You can make that about four paragraphs, then extend it two more by bringing it 'up to date...'  IMHO

LoL, I'm glad you ladies like it! It's nice to hear that not ALL my ideas are lame. LoL again.  The sooner you can get a post up, the better. The eviller it sounds... Well, let's put it THIS way: For good or for AWESOME! (*rolls on floor laughing* It's not MY fault I'm slap-happy!)

I'm working on a post for my baddie. Who has YET to have a profile... *sigh* Maybe I'll use Onyx in a different way. Onyx is my 'all-around' character. She/he? pops up here, there, and the other place looking a little different every time! Eh, I think that's a little clichèd. I'll write a new profile. Man? Elf? Dwarf? *ponders*


----------



## Elorendil (Jul 7, 2005)

Alright! I'm still 'unplugged' and having to use a friends comp, but I managed to get up a post. I am working on the Easterlings profile and have most of it done. I still need names, though. If anyone has any suggestions? Or maybe I should just use some of the names of our old baddies. That would be easier. I think I might do that, unless someone objects.

Pockets, are you still computer-less, too?


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Jul 8, 2005)

No objections here, Elor, but I can't speak for the absent Rose.


----------



## Mirelena (Jul 8, 2005)

Vanawen, WHO is HERE to OBJECT?!?!?! Nodly doesn't come here. Morwen doesn't come here. I haven't seen Thomas, Beowulf, Lai or ANYONE else!!! Who is going to object to using names of old characters?

However,  I DO suggest the possiblity of talking to Cir if you can find him. He does Easterlings and would likely have a name bank of some sort. 

Anyway. I'm off to finish my weekly baking. It's not MY fault I have to have an extra source of income... LoLoLoL

Oh! One last thing! I haven't seen Pockets online in a week or so. He's still comp-less until further notice. He doesn't get a lot of time to do any posting. Right, Pocket Lint?


----------



## Elorendil (Jul 9, 2005)

That's what I was thinking. I've finished the profile (well, as finished as a profile ever gets. I'm sure I'll do some tweaking later) and added it to my first post. I currently have the borrowed names of the old Baddies, but if Cir can help me out with getting some more original ones, I'll probably change them.

ELF and Rose, I have a post to finish writing for my Heir of the Oath story, then I'll work on the introductory post for Beril. I STILL don't have a computer, so I'll just write it by hand, then type it when I can use my friend's comp. Don't hold your breath, though. It might be the end of next week or so before I get it up


----------



## Morohtar (Jul 11, 2005)

Elorendil said:


> Pockets, are you still computer-less, too?


Aye aye! 

And I'm working more now, so I have less time to make it to someone's house to post.

So I'll hurry up and get something posted.


----------



## Morohtar (Jul 11, 2005)

I hurried up and got something posted.

Have fun whilst I disappear for another 2 weeks.

And remember kids: Only you can prevent forest fires.

4 in the morning is a weird time for me...


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Jul 11, 2005)

> ELF and Rose, I have a post to finish writing for my Heir of the Oath story, then I'll work on the introductory post for Beril. I STILL don't have a computer, so I'll just write it by hand, then type it when I can use my friend's comp. Don't hold your breath, though. It might be the end of next week or so before I get it up


 
It's okay, Elor. I know how it is.  And I'm very patient. I know you'll get it up when you can.  I just hope Rose can get on an post once it is up, wherever she is.


----------



## Ghorim (Jul 15, 2005)

Well hello everyone. I've got a pair of posts up. I believe that this is the third time that I've written an introductory tale for Helmin on MERPG, but this one was easily the most fun to write. I hope that you guys enjoy him. Now... let's really get this story rolling, eh?

Heh heh, tee hee, etc.

Ghorim


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 18, 2005)

((Can I join?))

Name: Seth Berthon

Race:Numenorian Man/Ranger

Weapon:Oak Rod, and Two longknives, Claymore

Age: 79

Place of birth: North Ithlien

Story: Raised in Ithlien, Seth was raised as a master Ranger by his father. Mainly traveling between Ithlien and Rohan, his parents were slain by Urk-hai on the way to Rohan. He barely escaped before they found him, he then became a full-fledged Ranger. He travels the whole world in search of killing all Uruk-Hai

Occupation:Ranger, and Thievery

Appearence: Jet-black hair and green eyes, very muscular. Slightly tan.

Personality: Hotheaded, and loses patience very easily

Horse: Jet-black mare

ablity: Can transform things (like an orc into a rabbit)

Animal friend: A outcast albino lynx


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jul 18, 2005)

Just posting really quickly, sorry people, no, I'm not home until the twenty-first. Just wanted to say, don't give up on me!


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh, come on now, Rose! Would we do something like that?!  Hope you are having a safe trip. Hurry back! 

Hi, *Warrior93.*


----------



## Elorendil (Jul 21, 2005)

Warrior93, thank you very much for your request to join our thread- Mir and I consider that to be one of teh highest forms of flattery.

That being said, I am sorry to have to tell you that we do not need any new characters, right now. Mir and I are definitely open to the idea of more characters in the future (hopefully the near future) and will definitely consider you when the time comes. In the meantime, would you please be so kind as to remove your post from our IC thread? You are welcome to continue to read up on the story and follow the plot. Also, Mir and I like to have a chance to see people's writing skills/styles before accepting them into our thread. One of the Inns would is where we suggest you go to show us your stuff, so to speak.

Ghorim, I didn't have time to really read your post (I'm in a bit of a hurry) but what I did see looks like a great intro.

Everyone else: My apologies for my absence I should be getting my internet hooked back up next week (I think). That should make it a little easier for me to get on and POST! Until then, I'm not sure I can get anything up.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm _Home!_ Hooray!I'm also very tired. Didn't get home until two in the morning last night (at least according to my watch. At home it was closer to midnight.) Now I have the whole unpacking hassle to do, as well as typing up a report about my trip, because writing is easier than telling it a million times. Should be back and active in the next few days.


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Jul 22, 2005)

YEAH!!! Rose is back!!!!!! *throws confetti* Hope you had a good time. 

Edit: Hey. I don't know if it is a good time for this, but can I make some minor changes to Falathiel's profile? I just want to change her sword to two smaller swords. (If you've seen the movie,"King Arthur" you'll get what I'm saying.) And I'd like to change her back story ever so slightly. 

I was thinking that maybe she could've spent a little time in the South with the Haradrim, and change the leather pouch she has to the bottom of an Mumakil's trunk. I thought that would be kind of cool, all cleaned out and stuff, you've got some durable material there, so you could use it as a pouch. This would also help with the meeting up with Beril. 

If anyone has a problem with these ideas, let me know, and I won't change her profile. Thanx!


----------



## Elorendil (Jul 26, 2005)

Huzzah! Rose is back!

And I am, too! I am officially "plugged in" again Hopefully, I will have time to write that post soon...


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Jul 27, 2005)

*throws more confetti for Elor* 

Yeah!!! So happy!


----------



## Elorendil (Jul 29, 2005)

Alright, ELF, I finally got that post up Let me know if I said anything un-Falathiel-ish, or anything I should change.

Rose, after Beril gets done talking to Fal, he'll come looking for Rhed. Just a heads up

I think that Mir should be re-appearing soon. Tomorrow, maybe? I can't remember.


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Aug 1, 2005)

Will do, Elor. *runs to IC thread*

*runs back* Okay. Tell me if it needs anything, Elor. I'm off. See ya!


----------



## Elorendil (Aug 1, 2005)

Ooh, nicely written, Elven. I'll work on the next post... umm... not today. I'm not very coherent right now cuz the blasted sudafed I took wouldn't let me sleep last night
Hmm. I'm not sure when I'll have time. I'm going to a big horse expo later this week, so I probably won't be able to get on. We'll see.

Oh, Mir should be back. Right, Mir? *pokes around in large pile of luggage to find Threadmistress*


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Aug 2, 2005)

Oooh! Thanks, Elor.  Heeheee. I know the feeling. That's why you take the non-drowsy during the day, and the drowsy at night! Heeheee. Of course, I've blamed Tylenol for keeping me up late, and it doesn't do that to most people. Different people, different reactions, I suppose.  

Okay. No worries. Whenever you can is fine, no pressure.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Aug 4, 2005)

You'd think I would be informed of exactly when we're taking a family trip, but no, nobody tells Rosie nuthin. It's just, "Hey Rosie, we're leaving on a trip tomorrow! Pack your clothes, we're leaving in the morning!" 

But I am back. Yellowstone was pretty cool, but they didn't have any computers for me to use.  Hopefully we won't be leaving on any more random excursions before school starts at the end of this month. 

*heads off to read IC thread*

OH! One more thing... to those of you who might be interested, I've started to write up a report of my trip (not the family trip, the other one) that many people have requested. I posted it in my livejournal, if you want to read it.


----------



## Mirelena (Aug 5, 2005)

*Must. Make. Dramatic. Entrance!*

...The lights in the hall dimmed as a familiar voice rose ominously out of the deepening gloom. "I have returned and am sorely saddened to hear that only ONE person missed me!"
*the lights come up suddenly and a peeved Mir is seen standing on a disco runway*
Oh, well. I'm back too. *disco lights go crazy*

Hello all! I have returned to the land of fun and RP Games. I haven't had a chance to seriously look over any IC posts, I'm going to work on that Saturday night, if not before. I've got a lot of stuff to make happen before I have a day to get a post up, but I'm pleased to see that Ghorim has taken initiative in the face of my indecisiveness.  Huzzah!

I have been approached by another RPer who wants to join. I'm not sure what to tell him. He/she says that his character is in the Goblet, AND being tired as I am, I have completely forgotten what his characters name is.  We'll talk about it more when I've had a chance to read up on his/her stuff.

Oh! One last thing... You still have a week and a half to figure out what you're getting me for my birthday! "I'm 29 this year!?" (or something like that  hee, hee, hee!)


----------



## Mirelena (Aug 7, 2005)

*voice echoes in empy thread* Um, creepy...

LoL

Hey, I just got done reading up on the IC. GREAT work everyone, per usual.

Ghorim, I would like to take this moment to say that your choice to join was one of the better things to happen in this thread in the recent past. Wonderful writing, sir!

El and ELF, I'm so glad to see you interacting so well! I know that it was a group decision, but I think restarting the thread has been a very good move.

Keep up the good work all! Let's see some more posting! *runs away to meditate upon a post*


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Aug 8, 2005)

> ...The lights in the hall dimmed as a familiar voice rose ominously out of the deepening gloom. "I have returned and am sorely saddened to hear that only ONE person missed me!"


 
Hey! I missed you, Mir! And your unique sense of humor!  Happy Birthday, btw.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Aug 8, 2005)

I missed Mir! I missed you all!  I missed RPing! So glad to be home!


----------



## Mirelena (Aug 8, 2005)

LoLoL - I was mostly joking, y'all. Don't mind me. I've been a bit on the sleep-deprived/slaphappy side for the last week or so. 

I love you all, it's great to be back and see everyone!!! 

There's no post from me, as yet, but I'm still thinking. I'll probably steal some stuff from our old story. *runs away again doing the happy dance*


----------



## Ghorim (Aug 9, 2005)

Mir... I've always known you to be sleep deprived and slap-happy. And that, of course, is what I love about you. 

I'm really enjoying what's been posted so far. Obviously, we're not running a 'quantity' type of thread here, but I dare say that the quality of posting here is pretty much unassailable. What's good about a thread like this one is that the writers can feed off one another's enthusiasm and maintain a high level of interest in the plot. Very nice, indeed...

Anyway, I don't know whose turn it is to post, but I'm quite eager to see how this situation develops. Seems like we've got quite a stand off brewing... (cue Ennio Morricone music). Looking forward to further updates...


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Aug 9, 2005)

> I'm really enjoying what's been posted so far. Obviously, we're not running a 'quantity' type of thread here, but I dare say that the quality of posting here is pretty much unassailable. What's good about a thread like this one is that the writers can feed off one another's enthusiasm and maintain a high level of interest in the plot. Very nice, indeed...


 
Yes, I agree, Ghorim. Very nicely put.  It's agree it's been a good thing to start over. I've made some changes to Falathiel's attitude. She's not as hot-headed, and there's a coolness in her speech, like you can't tell if she's doing one thing, or another, or if it doesn't make a bit of difference to her. But that's just me. I think we've all made some tweeks to our characters. Starting over. . . . great idea. 


> (cue Ennio Morricone music). Looking forward to further updates...


 
Um. . . who?


----------



## Ghorim (Aug 9, 2005)

Ennio Morricone is a musical composer most famous for his work in director Sergio Leone's so-called 'spaghetti westerns,' including _A Fistful of Dollars, Once Upon A Time In The West,_ and _the Good, the Bad, and the Ugly._ I mentioned him because it seems like we've got a sort of an old-school, Wild West showdown brewing between many of the characters, and some good ol' Morricone music would really serve to heighten the tension nicely.

Anyway... yeah...


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Aug 9, 2005)

Thats an interesting connection. But thats what creative people are, really, people who make interesting connections. 

I was going to tell about a thingy we did in art that sort of has to do with that, then I realized that then *I* would be making one of those interesting connections, so decided against it .



Ghorim the cool ;) said:


> Obviously, we're not running a 'quantity' type of thread here, but I dare say that the quality of posting here is pretty much unassailable. What's good about a thread like this one is that the writers can feed off one another's enthusiasm and maintain a high level of interest in the plot. Very nice, indeed...


 
Another good thing about it is that you don't have the situation where you log on 24 hours after you last posted and find that there are three more pages of IC (forget OOC) and your character has been completely forgotten because the other people in the thread have gone on a one-sentence posting spree...


----------



## Mirelena (Aug 10, 2005)

*shudders at Ros(e)'s comment* Thank you, God, for giving me such wonderful people to work with. ONCE SENTENCE (ic) POSTS ARE UNACCEPTABLE! A severe reprimand from the threadmaster would ensue... 

LoLoL

Though *cough*hint*cough* a few more posts (IC) in the near future wouldn't be amiss.


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Aug 10, 2005)

*Ghorim, *Oh! Really. I didn't know that. Forgive my lack of knowlege about such things. The only composer of music I'm familiar with is Howard Shore (obviously) and Andrew Lloyde Weber. Heehee! Phantom love!  But I say the same as Rose, very cool connection. 

*Mir,* Well, I would post, but I'm still waiting on Elor to reply. *taps compy screen* Yooohooo! Elorendil, darling! We found Mir, but we've seemed to have lost you!  Hello?!


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Aug 10, 2005)

Elven isn't the only one waiting... no pressure, of course, El.


----------



## Elorendil (Aug 10, 2005)

*holds hands up in defense* Hey, I said I was going to be at a horse expo all last week!

j/k. I'm working on the next post. At the moment, it's in my head, but I am working on it. However, I am going out of town tomorrow and won't be back until Wednesday. This came up a bit suddenly, or else I would have tried to get the post up before I left. I'll do it on paper, though, and type it as soon as possible when I get back. My life will be getting back to normal after that, though, so I should be a bit more consistent in my posts. 

Anyone for a good guy post? Mir? Pockets?


----------



## elfgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey everyone, I'm so sorry I've not been here for the past... two months, about... So, to say the least, I've not been here for a while. I'm angry with myself and I'm very very sorry. I'm sure I missed a lot. It's just been bad news after bad news... after bad news. I'm back in San Antonio. I was with my parents for a while, and things were getting pretty awful 'tween me and my mum. (My dad and I are great - weasels have to look out for each other, you know. Unless it's inconvenient. Or we're lazy.) I was taking some time out to write my book. Then, something awful. I got myself a nice little virus. I must admit, when I get a virus, I get a VIRUS. My computer was fried, my 270 pages of text - lost. Gone. Finito. Natta. Nothing. Zilch. I'd not only fried every sector of my hard drive, I'd killed the links between them, too! Nothing could be recovered. Then, even worse. We lost the internet startup disk. This was about a month ago, approximately three weeks to a month after I left. He still hasn't found it. He still refuses to put the internet on my computer. 
There's no free internet where I am, since I'm confined to a small apartment complex (sort of). And my mom refuses to let me use her computer. However, she's not here right now, so she can't complain. The big computer at home has also lost all internet capabilities, for an unknown reason. Just when I was about to convince my father to allow me on his, we received a phone call saying that my grandmother had gone downhill very quickly, is developing alzheimers, falling at least once every day, and down to the weight of 72 pouds. 50 pounds is the least you can get to to survive. We understand she's got a life expectancy of November, if we're lucky. She refuses to eat, so basically, she's starving herself to death. She looks like one of those kids in Africa that you see on TV. It's really getting frustrating. But I'm off-track. I'm so sorry I haven't been here, there's been a lot going on. Rewriting and reprogramming, doing everything for her, trying to prevent inter-housemate homicide... (now, I call me and my mum her housemates)... My god, I've turned into Legolas off of Bagenders... 'Cept not physically... *feels very depressed* That's the best way, too... lol... Sorry. 

Anyway, I'm going to try and get a post up. Just cross your fingers and hope my mum doesn't come back!

EDIT: Looking back at my one post in this thread, I have truly shown how much I know about the beginnings of this story... I posted something out of place and I'm sorry, I'll try and get an edit of that in as soon as possible, but if I can't do it while I'm at my aunt's house (I'll probably be here for an hour or so), then it'll have to wait till after 9/10ish CT. I'm sorry to be so behind in everything that's going on. I feel like such a rookie.


----------



## Elorendil (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow, Elfy. I was just thinking about you ten minutes ago, and now I see your post. It sounds like you've been going through a lot. Don't worry about it, girl. We haven't been getting anywhere fast with the thread. Everyone has been on their summer vacation (at least, the young 'uns lucky enough to still be in school and actually GET a vacation) and we haven't gotten much done. 

I'm sorry to hear things are going so rottenly for you. Hopefully you can sort things out soon, for your sake! You and all of your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh, elfgirl! I had also wondered where you'd gone. I'm sorry to hear about all thats happened--I know what it's like to be hit by one thing after another. Not fun.


----------



## Mirelena (Aug 11, 2005)

*reads Elfy's post and mutters something about* Oh THAT's why you haven't been on... Excuses, excuses...

 I'd say I'm sorry, Elfy. And I am, but I don't think that's exactly what you want to hear right now. I'm hoping that things will get better, of course, but I also hope that someone there will be able to reach out to you in a more substantial way. I love you hugely. Don't ever forget that! AND (More importantly) God thinks the world of you. He hurts more than I do to see people you love suffering and is deeply grieved to see the choices that people around you are making.
To give you a perspective on how much... If you have any idea how much I feel these things for you, GOD feels them more than I ever could.

Ok. I AM evangelinzing, but I don't mean to be pushing my beliefs on anyone else in this thread. Just because I say something, doesn't mean that you HAVE to believe it. Please remember that I have never done anything like this before if you have any desire to get offended. 

EDIT: Oh, and Elfy... DON'T harp on your writing skills. We all feel retarded when looking back at what we've written. I don't want to hear you saying things that aren't true about yourself. K? *feels like a clucking hen* "And bawk, bawk, bawk. Don't forget it!" *hits head on keyboard* At least you all know I love you. I'd do this for any one of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey, Elfy. I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother.  And your compy going kaputs. Tough times, I know, but I'll be praying for you.  And that everything sorts out. I'll especially be praying for your grandmother. You know, lately, I've been hearing about breakthroughs in treating alzhiemer's, so things may turn around. I'll pray that they do. 

Sorry, Elor. We didn't mean to gang up on you.  It's okay. I'm patient, or at least I try to be. 

Edit: Wooohooo! Go Mir!!! *applaudes and let out a few high-pitched whistles* Very good posts!!!  You had me pinned to the compy screen!! Excellent work!


----------



## Mirelena (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow. And I whipped those posts out in about an hour. I thought they were terrible.

*brightens* Thank you, Elven.  I like to hear 'job well done' almost as much as I like saying it!


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Aug 15, 2005)

You are most welcome, Mir.  Any time.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Aug 15, 2005)

I have officially changed my school schedule. Instead of having only one AP class, AP American History, I now have two, having added AP Art. 

(For those of you who don't know, AP stands for 'Advanced Placement', and it's like taking a college class during highschool, and you have lots more homework, etc.)

I guess what I'm trying to say is, once the school year starts, I'm gonna be alot more scarce, and I want to at least start (get up some IC posts) before then. I have a feeling that I won't be the only one more busy come September, either. (Am I right?)

Don't get me wrong, I'll still have some time on the computer. Just not like I have now, during the summer. 

So, maybe, we could get some more posts up, get moving? Please?


----------



## Ghorim (Aug 16, 2005)

Post away! I'm trying to help keep things moving, but given my character's current position, I can only do so much. So... who's throwing the first punch in this stand-off, then?


----------



## Mirelena (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok... I'm going to do a Jakoval post. If we could get another Eos post, it would be appreciated. I know you don't have a lot of time to post, Pockets.
If you'd like, El or I can work things in such a way that we can work in some of the old posts. Obviously they'll need to be tweaked, but they'll help us keep posting in a pinch.

So. Yeah.

Let's get some posts up, people! When your lives are starting to follow some sort of pattern that resembles 'normal.' I know that school is starting for a lot of you, I hope that the year goes well.

Elfy, here's praying that things get better in your neck of the woods. *hugs*

Elorendil, im mel le! If you could get an 'Elor scouting' post up, it would help.

Ros(e), I know you don't have a lot of time. I'll see what we can do about giving you a clear opening so that you can get an easy post in.

Elven, I know it's going to be hard to do any more posting until we get closer to Osgiliath. Just hang in there. The stand off shouldn't take too much longer.

Ghorim, I just wanted to let you know that this isn't actually going to be a fight. That comes later. This is just a stand off where Eos has a twisted sense of humor and makes us run away like cowards. *mutters* What a great start to an antagonistic relationship. 

Help us, Linte-wan Kenobi!  You're several of our main characters!


----------



## Mirelena (Aug 16, 2005)

I seem to like double-posting recently.  Oh, well.

I've posted IC.

I think I totally forgot to mention, Ghorim, that I enjoyed your last post. Way to get into your character's head!  

You ALL give this thread a quality that, I think, would be envied by just about anyone. Thank you all for your commitment!  *Mir threatens to get mushy*

Never mind.

Just for the sake of having said it, I think that there are somewhere between five and eight baddies. It just seems like a good number. The closer we get to twice as many, the more realistic it will be when Eos says, "It's not worth it. Get lost or I'll kill you."


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Aug 16, 2005)

> Elven, I know it's going to be hard to do any more posting until we get closer to Osgiliath. Just hang in there. The stand off shouldn't take too much longer.


 
K. No problem. Hanging.  



> You ALL give this thread a quality that, I think, would be envied by just about anyone. Thank you all for your commitment!  *Mir threatens to get mushy*


 
Awwwwww!! Thanks Mir. *blushes*

Edit: Wow. Mir, you did it again! I swear, you are so good at this! I was literally pinned to my screen, again! *applaudes Mir's work*


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Aug 16, 2005)

> Ros(e), I know you don't have a lot of time. I'll see what we can do about giving you a clear opening so that you can get an easy post in.


 I'm waiting patiently. Any time it's ready.


----------



## elfgirl (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey all, I'm going to be going back to school tomorrow. I'm not on much, and I'll try to be on more now that school is starting, but there's little chance. I suspect I'm not going to have much of a social life. Rose, you think AP classes are tough? I have five. FIVE. *starts rocking back and forth and looking rather psychotic* And I think English has a summer reading list, and I haven't even started... *maniacal laughter* And school starts tomorrow... *more maniacal laughter* I've been doing a pirate story recently. If anyone wants to read what I have so far, just ask... I hate reading it to my mother. She tells me to change things that I can't... "Don't EVER use the word seem." *obsenities*, "Don't use mundane." *more obsenities*, "Change his eye color." *even more obsenities*... *maniacal laughter* *French obscenities* *ahem* I'm sorry... I'm acting crazy... (I know, I know, we're all mad here, but that's not the point)... I'll try and read the posts and get something up soon... ARG... I should be POSTING more... must... post...

EDIT: OK, I'm cought up. I have good ideas for a post too... Only, one thing... Who throws the first punch?


----------



## Elorendil (Aug 17, 2005)

Woohoo! I am back and my life of crazy horse shows is returning to normal. AKA, my normal work schedule, minus the horse shows. I should be on and able to post more consistently.

While on this last trip for a show, I managed to handwrite my posts. I'm off to type them up and post 'em now 

EDIT: Alright, I posted!

ELF, let's try to hurry up and finish this part, eh?

Rose, I have a thought I want to run by you. Should we perhaps skip 'me' coming to find Rhed and repeating the same offer? I'm thinking that it might be a little more interesting to the reader if they don't know why Rhed is also following El. Keep them just as in the dark as Falathiel, so to speak. What do you think? Would you like to do it that way (which would let you start posting whenever. You could play it so that Beril hired him before Fal) or should Beril come find Rhed? It's up to you.

I'm going to run to the kitchen and get some dinner, then return to write my Good post.

PS, reminder to all: Don't forget to put "Good" or "Evil" or something to that effect in the title of your IC posts to help readers keep track of the storyline 

EDIT (again): Was that what you had in mind, Mir? I just felt like adding to the insults, so I wrote myself a completely new post  I did restrain myself from adding anything to the effect of "Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!" or "Go away or I shall taunt you a second time". Aren't you proud of me?


----------



## Morohtar (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, I managed to post finally

sorry everyone for my absence, I had a wedding to attend and work has been crazy and I still have no computer.

bleh.

Thanks Mir and El for adding some Eos and Eonä stuff into your posts, it was all well written and fit with the characters. Though, to be picky, I would request that Eonä be spellt with the diaeresis. It can be made easily enough to an "a" by holding the Alt key and typing 0228. Thanks.  

I will try to post more, and once school starts again it will be alot easier. Please bear with me till then.


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Aug 18, 2005)

Oooh! Good posts Elorendil! It seems you know my character better than I do! Heeheee.  

I made Fal have one stipulation, so one more post from you could cover it.


----------



## Mirelena (Aug 18, 2005)

*mutters* Picky, picky... Good grief! He's gone for WHO knows how long and the first thing he does when getting back is make demands.
WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE!?!?!?!?



You're Pockets.

Enough said. 

I'll go change that. I just didn't have time to figure it out the other day. Yes, Vanawen, I know what you're going to say. I didn't think of that.
I'll go fix it now.

I have to go read posts now.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm gone for one day, and you all go on a posting spree!  That's not a bad thing, just saying...

El, that sounds interesting. Either way works for me. Lets ask everyone else... ("American. Democrasy. We vote." *hands raise* [from the movie "Jewel of the Nile", just had to quote ]) do you guys think El's idea (for not 'showing' the scene where Rhed gets hired) would make the plot more interesting for the reader? 

I have to go catch up on reading!

EDIT: Caught up. Nice work, everyone! Your posts all look so great!  

Just a thought: If we do decide to use El's idea, then I would still wait until the 'scene' where Falathiel gets hired is over. Less confusing that way, I think. Less back-and-forthing, less confusion for the reader... or I could just jump in. What do you all say?


----------



## Elorendil (Aug 18, 2005)

*blushes* Thank you, ELF. I aim to please 

Has anyone else noticed that Sir has gone AWOL again? He hasn't been on for a while. Anyone heard from him, recently?


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Aug 19, 2005)

> El, that sounds interesting. Either way works for me. Lets ask everyone else... ("American. Democrasy. We vote." *hands raise* [from the movie "Jewel of the Nile", just had to quote ]) do you guys think El's idea (for not 'showing' the scene where Rhed gets hired) would make the plot more interesting for the reader?


 
I like the idea of Rhed being "invisible" to the reader. I think it's more interesting, and more creative. So, I say, "Aye."



> Has anyone else noticed that Sir has gone AWOL again? He hasn't been on for a while. Anyone heard from him, recently?


 
*gasps* Oh no! Has he listed an email? Then we could remind him that he's been away and we miss him, in that slightly weird rp-ers kind of way.


----------



## Elorendil (Aug 19, 2005)

No, he doesn't have a listed email, but he joined my forum. Since I'm the admin, I can see all emails, even those that are hidden.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Aug 25, 2005)

*throws open doors dramatically*

I'M BACK!

After driving forever and ever with some of my family to take my sister to college, see the campus (again) and play with my uncles new baby, Rosie is finally home! Did you all miss me?

*looks around, realizing nobody has posted since she left.*
*slumps*

I guess not.


----------



## Elorendil (Aug 25, 2005)

Welcome back, Rosie!

Um, I think it's semi-unanimous that Rhed should be hired 'behind the scenes'. It'll make the reader wonder why he's stalking El, too. Go ahead and post, if you like the idea. I would suggest not immediately revealing that he was hired to assassinate her. As I said, it'll make the reader wonder.

I sent an email to Sir. So far, no response


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Aug 25, 2005)

*throws confetti* Yeah!!! Welcome back Rosie!!!!!!! 

Uh-oh. I hope Sir is okay.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Aug 25, 2005)

I hope so too... (had to do the elipsis... it's just as Sir thing...)

*is dreaming up a wonderful intro post*
Not that I haven't been thinking about it already, but now I'm just... thinking a bit more seriously about it...


----------



## elfgirl (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm back again, and I profusely apologize for my absence. My grandmother passed just a few days ago. Her funeral is Saturday, but I am being forced (yes, literally, physically forced) to go to a memorial service for her on Tuesday. My great aunt has also passed, today as it so happens. The funeral is not yet scheduled - we're not even sure what she died of. She just said that she saw a bright flash of light, then a moment later, when she got in the car, her head slumped down. So the next few days are going to be hectic - not to mention the fact that I've been swamped with homework. I'm still going to look at the posts and try to write something out at school, which is very likely - they talk about nothing all through the class, and then they give you four pages of homework. Evil. They. Are. All. Evil.


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Aug 26, 2005)

*gives Elfy a flying tackle hug* Hey. I'm so sorry about your lossess. I hope your family finds healing and the peace they need in this tragic time. I'll be praying for you,as I'm sure a few more of us will. You ever need to talk, I'm just a pm away.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Aug 30, 2005)

Must. Do. Homework. Must. Resist. Desire. To. Go. To. MERPG.


Obviously, that didn't quite work. 

Rosie here, alive and well, although I think I'm allergic to homework. Whenever I get near it I break out in moans and groans. It gets alot worse when it's piling on top of me....


----------



## Elorendil (Aug 31, 2005)

Does someone else want to take the next good-buy post? I just did one and I think it would be good to get the perspective of another character. Pockets, do you want to go for the next one? Anyone?


----------



## Morohtar (Sep 1, 2005)

Done and done.

I didn't really do anything to advance the plot, but.... you know.... *runs away*

*comes back*
 MmHmmm, but I'll get another post up soon. Life should be returning to normal soon. Ha! Normal.... I wish....


*meanders off*


----------



## Elorendil (Sep 1, 2005)

*snorts* Normal? Since when do ANY of us have 'normal' lives?  

I just finished reviewing this section of our thread, as it was previously written (check page 3 of our archive, approx. 3/4 down the page). If we want to follow the same basic storyline, we need a Kilio post, then an Eos post to break the standoff. Assuming, of course, no one has another idea for how to break up our little party. 
Ghorim, did you have any specific plans for how exactly the goodies meet up with your character? I'm assuming that's where you where you were going with your last few posts.

Hopefully Mir will be on again, soon. I think her life should be settling back into stride somewhere in the near future.

Still no word from Sir.


----------



## Ghorim (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, the way I see it, since this stand off apparently won't end in an actual skirmish, Helmin's going to approach the side that comes off as the least cowardly. Should the goodies, for example, run away from the scene with their tails between their legs, Helmin will present himself to the baddies. He wants to work with the 'stronger' of the two groups, to see if he can milk them for employment and what not.

Should Helmin go to the bad guys, it might be interesting to see if the good guys can win him over at a later time in the story. So yeah... how this confrontation ends will determine his course of action.


----------



## Elorendil (Sep 2, 2005)

It looks like he'll be going with the baddies, then. The plot is that the goodies run off to Dol Amroth and hang out at Danaeth's house for a while. There'll be plenty of chances for Helmin to hook up with the goodies, though. There's a really big fight scheduled for the arrival at Osgiliath, in which several bad guys get killed. That might be an oppurtune moment.


----------



## Mirelena (Sep 2, 2005)

Mua-hahahahahaha!

Mir has returned from the depths of computer stupidity. I finally have consistant access to a working computer!
Huzzah!

Ok. I'm going to go read up on the thread... *buries self in IC*


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Sep 3, 2005)

> There's a really big fight scheduled for the arrival at Osgiliath, in which several bad guys get killed. That might be an oppurtune moment.


 
Why do I find this funny? For some reason, saying we have 'a really big fight scheduled' amuses me. Maybe it's because I recently read 'The Dark Lord of Derkholm'... yeah, that might be it...

I'M WORKING ON A POST, I PROMISE! I keep not liking it. Besides having to stay up 'til midnight and later doing homework and so not having much free computer time... ugh.


----------



## Elorendil (Sep 14, 2005)

*clears throat* Ahem. Where did everyone go? No one has posted in a while! I'd post, but I'm kind of waiting for someone to write a good post... I suppose I could work on a new one for Beril.

Rose, how's your post coming? If school is keeping you too busy, that's okay. Don't kill yourself by trying to fit everything in!!! Just keep working at it as best you can. If you need some help on it, feel free to PM it to me and maybe I could help you out.

Pockets, I think we established the fact that we need a Kilio post to break up our standoff. The archived post should work just fine, with a little tweaking, I think. 

Mir, have you finished reading up on the thread, yet? A post from you could help get things moving, too.

Still no word from Sir. I think I might try posting on his forum to see where he disappeared to.


----------



## Mirelena (Sep 14, 2005)

First of all, Ghorim is now 20 years of age and must be beaten accordingly. It serves you right, I'm sure. 

Happy birthday, kid. If your enthusiasm on the site is any indication of how much you enjoy life, may your future be filled with as much fun and learning as your past has been.

Now, site stuff... I'll work on another post. I was waiting to see if there was another post that would fit more appropriately into the spot, but I shall see what I can do with what we have. I apologize in advance for the liberties I may take with our/your characters. 

Let's go ahead and wrap this part of the dispute up and get on to Dol Amroth. *feels like deja vu* LoLoL


----------



## Morohtar (Sep 15, 2005)

Happy Happy B-Day Dude!!! Many years of goodnessness to follow I hope.

Ummm, I got a short crappy post up, just so Mir didn't have a chance to mess with my characters, as I know she loves to do.


----------



## Elorendil (Sep 15, 2005)

Haaaaappy Biiiiiirthdaaaay tooooooo yoooooouuu *notices otheres staring and stops singing* What? Don't you like my birthday serenade for our dear Ghorim?

Oh, well. Happy birthday anyway, Ghorim!

Ummm, how exactly do we want to 'break up' our little pow-wow? I've been delving into the storylines of too many operas recently and now I'm getting them mixed up with our story


----------



## Mirelena (Sep 15, 2005)

*mutters something about 'you're telling ME you've been listening to too many operas!?"*

Thanks, Pockets. It's short, It's crappy, but It's THERE! I was trying NOT to mess with your characters...  That's precisely why I didn't put a post up. *sob* Nobody understands meeeeee!

Ok. Back to the break in reality.  Or something like that.

I'll get a post up. Right after I post in the Stranger thread. *grumbles* I'm such an idiot. I have to post for Chrysophalax. Chrys is awesome. I'm overawed. AND she hasn't been here for months. *sigh* I really hope she's OK.

ALRIGHT! Let's get rolling, people!

We can break up the fight much the same way we did last time. The idea isn't to scrap the original storyline, just to give it a major overhaul. Obviously. 
If you can't remember/didn't ever participate in the original, Elorendil has it up on her Proboards website. Could you please give us the addy, Ui?
It's really bad. We had too many people involved, a mini soap opera and not enough communication. Hence, a confused and not good beginning. NOT what we have here.

though I still think I'm going to have to edit my first post. I think that we're going to scrap the whole 'leader' thing. It's frustrating and pointless. Besides, Sir is MIA again. Go figure.  lol
We'll run for Dol Amroth with our tails between our legs. The idea there is to get as much distance between the groups as possible. Then we find trouble in DA and head for Osgiliath. Where the two groups meet again. A brawl ensues, people get hurt, merchandise gets ruined, the baddie group runs away laughing their fool heads off at the goodies who have to deal with the mess.

Are we going to have Danny-boy captured in Osgiliath, or are we just not going to deal with that yet?
Maybe Elor gets captured and Danny-boy gets killed trying to rescue her. I think it just works better. It flows. The idea that El has told me is good, but it just doesn't feel right.
Maybe that's just me. 

Enough of Mir spouting- stuff. We can either discuss this in commitee or we can veto Mir or we can tweak things and leave them as outlined.
UNTIL THEN... Mir is going to go get posts up.


----------



## Ghorim (Sep 16, 2005)

Well shucks, folks... thanks for noticin' me. Heh heh... glad to see things are slowly stirring to life again. I'm going to be quite busy until... mmm... early October, and even then things will be going at a steady clip here. Still, I'm quite good at making time for things that genuinely interest me. As soon as this little name-calling contest concludes, Helmin shall pick his faction.

Much anticipation here...


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Sep 19, 2005)

A belated "Happy Birthday" to ya, Ghorim! 

Yes, I am here. I haven't been abducted by aliens, or stranded on a deserted island, or buried under... no wait... I HAVE been buried under a pile of homework! 

Homework has been _awful_. UGH. I have not been able to read and finish ONE novel for fun since school started. Not one! And believe me, I am one who is known for reading anytime, anywhere, whenver possible. It's not been fun. I'm settling into my schedule better now, and as you see I have actually found some time to come to MERPG! (Although you may *not* tell my mom that I'm not done with my essay on Oedipus Rex, or that the Notan I finished today after school was due in class today.)

Basically what I'm saying is, when I have time, I promise I'll write up a post. I've been trying to think of what to say in it when I have time to think, but when I do I'm usually thinking about all the other mandatory things that have to be done first... ugh.


----------



## Sir (Sep 21, 2005)

hey guys.... won't be long soon.... thread's looking great....


----------



## Mirelena (Sep 21, 2005)

OMGoodness!!!!!

Sir!? Where did you come from!?!? Er, I mean- It's great to see you! 

Wow.

Anyway... I'm working on a post, but I have a project due by the weekend, so I'm working on that, too. *sigh* Someday life will be less insane and I can pretend like life makes sense. 

Hope y'all are doing great!
Ros(e), keep truckin' away on school. You'll catch up! 
Pockets, someday, man. Someday... *grabs cheese helmet until the day sanity takes over*
Ghorim, I'm looking forward to the time when we have even more stuff for you to do. It'll be great! 
Elfy, Get with the program, girlfriend. Take things in stride.
Elven and El, I love what you're doing with you baddie characters. "Come to the Dark Side....... We have cookies."


----------



## Elorendil (Sep 21, 2005)

Ah, yes. Sir. I hadn't had time to mention that he emailed me back earlier this week (or was it late last week?). My week has been incredibly busy and stressful and my brain is scrambled. At any rate, he is currently without a computer. Hopefully, he will have access to one soon.

I'll post when my sanity (or at least a small shred of it) returns. If you see it wandering around, please grab it and hold onto it until I return!


----------



## Morohtar (Sep 21, 2005)

Ummmm...... Saturday. Or Tomorrow, if I find time between frantic paper writing sessions. Don't suppose anyone has any good points on meta-ethical relativism and it's effect on moral confidence? No, ok.


----------



## Ghorim (Sep 21, 2005)

Ha ha... I'm glad that I'm not the only one who's drowning in school work! Seems like we've got a good mutual support group. I'll tell you poor guys what I've been telling myself for the past week... compartmentalize the tasks, make progress every day on at least one project, and things will get done. Now if only I could adhere to those wise words myself...

Oh yeah... I'm also in a play now, which should sap some of my juices, yet inspire me at the same time. This show is, after all, a swashbuckling adventure set during the Restoration period, so some things can carry over from that production to this thread. We'll see.

Keep on truckin', folks.


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey all!!! Just posting to let you guys know I'm still here, and I'm glad some of our other members are back. . . more or less. . .heehee.  It's good to know I'm not the only one bogged down by school! Anyhoo. . . .



> Elven and El, I love what you're doing with you baddie characters. "Come to the Dark Side....... We have cookies."


Mmmmm. . .cookies! Thanks Mir!  *munches*


----------



## Morohtar (Sep 23, 2005)

Elvenladyfair said:


> I'm glad some of our other members are back. . . more or less. . .heehee.


 More or less back, or more or less glad? 

So, it seems that I didn't get to writing a post yesteday. But tomorrow! Oh, yes.

Anyways, gotta go hand in my paper and chat about philosophy for a while...


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Sep 27, 2005)

More or less back, Pockets.  Have fun with Philosophy. . . if that's at all possible.


----------



## Mirelena (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok, I've been told several times that I should post. I WANT to post. BUT, I don't really have anything to post about. If I were to post right now, it would be extremely disjointed. Thoughts? Comments? Flame messages?

*looks at dates* GAH! It's been OVER a MONTH since we posted IC!!!!! *stresses*

~~~~~

Pockets, I envy you. Philosophy is fun... when done in an uncontrolled environment with people who respect that you're having a discussion not an argument. LoL

*Hands Ros(e) more cookies* "The Dark side has more where that came from!"


----------



## Morohtar (Sep 28, 2005)

Mirelena said:


> *looks at dates* GAH! It's been OVER a MONTH since we posted IC!!!!! *stresses*


We? I posted two weeks ago. Mind you, that's still quite a length of unpostishness, but 'tis less than a month. Plus I just posted, so you should be able to post something. Once again, not the best post ever, just kinda edited my original post to fit better with the changes, but it'll give ya something to work with...

Off to work...

*skips off*


----------



## Elorendil (Sep 28, 2005)

I thought it was fine, Pockets. And now we have something to do!!!

So, now we need to hightail it out of there. Um, I might be able to fit in a post this weekend. Not sure, though. I'll see what I can do. If someone else wants to post first, have at it. I can follow someone else's lead


----------



## Mirelena (Sep 29, 2005)

*counts on fingers* January... May... July... August... September... 
Ooops.  I have vast amounts of sisterly affection for you, Pockets. My mistake.

Ok, fine. You're way more on the ball than I am. I feel much better. I'll go post now.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Sep 30, 2005)

*needs a break from essay writing*

*applauds wonderful postishness*

*goes back to essay writing...*


----------



## Mirelena (Sep 30, 2005)

*gives Ros(e) a hug* You're OK. There IS a light at the end of the tunnel, and it's NOT a train!

Pockets, thanks again for getting that post up. It REALLY helped.

Ghorim, now, I think, is the prime opportunity for you to introduce Helmin. Everyone is pretty much distracted. It would be best, in my mind, if Eos was alone... Am I right, Pockets?
Anyway, I am SO looking forward to RPing with you in earnest! 

Erm... I'm not sure what Elfy is doing as far as her characters. Wanna give me a heads up on that when you're feeling better, dearest?

Everyone else: I don't have much to say. I love you all and let's get cracking on the thread. It's going to be GREAT!


----------



## Elorendil (Sep 30, 2005)

HAHA! Posting spree!!!!!! I just posted for Elorendil. Another post will follow sometime in the next century for Beril. Now, let's see if we can keep this spree going for a while


----------



## Mirelena (Oct 2, 2005)

*throws party* Just like the surprise party people threw for me last night. Wow. I'll have to tell you all about it sometime... Suffice it to say, Mirelena had NO clue what was up.

Pockets, do you mind terribly that I use E & E in my Jak posts? I don't mean to steal your thunder. I figured that the Baddie camp is a group effort. None of us have a huge amount of time to post anyway, I'm just trying to help...
Let me know. 

Hey, all! I'm glad to be here. You're a great bunch to RP with. Let's get some more posts up, 'k?


----------



## Morohtar (Oct 3, 2005)

Mirelena said:


> Pockets, do you mind terribly that I use E & E in my Jak posts? I don't mean to steal your thunder. I figured that the Baddie camp is a group effort. None of us have a huge amount of time to post anyway, I'm just trying to help...
> Let me know.


Well, since this thread requires interaction between characters, and since posting one sentence at a time would be tedious and time-consuming, no, I don't mind. 

You used them well, and captured their attitudes well. That's all I ask when someone uses my characters. 

Ummmm, I am going to be busy for a while, I've got a midterm on thursday and I don't think I'll have any time to study for it. Thursday afternoon I might be able to get some posting done, if my brain isn't fried...


----------



## Morohtar (Oct 6, 2005)

Hmmmm... It seems our posting spree has come to an end.  

Oh well. I may post later today, but right now I've got to cram for my exam in... an hour! EEP!
*studies hard*


----------



## Mirelena (Oct 6, 2005)

That's OK, Pockets. You're doing fine. Get that test done and do well!!!

As for the posting spree... *sobs* I had hoped that a few more posts would get up, but I guess not. *sigh* Such is life.

Hope you all are having as much fun as I am!


----------



## Ghorim (Oct 6, 2005)

Don't put the posting spree to bed just yet! Yes, that's right. Helmin's back with another two-part post. Baddies, meet your new best friend. Goodies, tremble in fear as Helmin tips ever closer to the dark side. Ah... now the waiting game... but just as you guys had to wait for me to get my schedule together, so must I sit patiently for the next update.

Giddily yours,

Ghorim


----------



## Mirelena (Oct 8, 2005)

*listens to Spamalot while perusing TTF* 

Wow. Ghorim... Remind me again why we let you join this thread...? *reads posts* OMgoodness! THAT'S WHY! *does happy dance and throws confetti* You, sir Ghorim, are fabulous. Rock on. I especially like the way you made Helmin extremely uneasy in the forest. Brilliant.

OK, y'all! I have this massive desire to praise all of you this loudly, so get posts up! 

post post... *confused* I guess that's opposed to 'post script.' If you ever need a good laugh, just borrow a copy of Monty Python. ANYTHING Monty Python. *is slap happy* Yes, I'll go find a fragment of sanity and see if it likes me enough to stay.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Oct 16, 2005)

I promise I have not died. Yet.  Mom is being alot more limiting on computer time, but maybe sometime soon I'll get time to type something up. But right now, I have to go help clean the kitchen. Later .

EDIT: WOOT! 5 DAY WEEKEND! TOMORROW I *MIGHT* HAVE ENOUGH COMPUTER TIME TO DO A DECENT POST! *does happy dance*


----------



## Elorendil (Oct 21, 2005)

*shivers* Oooh, Rose, I now have the chills. That was a well written post  Definitely worth waiting for. 

Um, I'm not going to have any posting time for at least two weeks, probably. I'm in a really big concert and have five million rehearsals between now and the performance. I'll post as soon as possible, though.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks, El  It was the best I could write in one sitting, I didn't even proof read it . And I'm afraid it wasn't very long...


----------



## Mirelena (Oct 28, 2005)

HA! I'm finally back and can post something!!!

Ros(e), I think that your post was great! *hugs Ros(e)* I love the way you can make your characters seem so clean cut and no one would ever really suspect them of being so evil. *ponders* Unless the person is really observant and gets weird vibes... *shrug* Good job, girl! Keep it up! 

Pockets, thanks for posting. Get those other ones up that you mentioned and we'll have something to work with... LOLOLOL *pats Pocket's shoulder* Just kidding. Take your time.

Everyone else... Huge love from my end. Rock on, y'all.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks, Mir. *head slips and falls on keyboard* gewag mrjnh;lgkj;'g mbtuis *snaps up* I'm awake! I'm awake! Must... finish... essay...


----------



## Elvenladyfair (Nov 2, 2005)

*breathes heavily* Huh-huh-huh!!!! *colapses* 

Must. . . post. School. . . too. . . much! Having Tolkien withdrawl symptoms! SYSTEM FAILURE!!!! Winding. . . . ddoooowwwwwwnnnnnnn. 

*head hits keyboard* 

ao0etygr8ohyoasdhfvgib

*wakes up*

Oh. Yeah. I'm still here, though I seem to have lost my marbles. I miss the rattling noise they always made in my head. If you find them, let me know. 

Does anyone else smell smoke??


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Nov 10, 2005)

Gosh it's quiet around here. I feel I need to fill the silence. Somehow. Although I don't.... know... what... to.... say.


----------



## Ghorim (Nov 10, 2005)

Meh... I'm just here waiting for E & E to respond to Helmin's audacious introductory appearance. So, nothing new for me to discuss story-wise. Is everyone doing okay, though? Fairly busy, I take it? My classwork is at a low ebb right now, thankfully, and I'm taking full advantage of it by lounging about the dorm. I've actually had the time and energy to restart work on my long-neglected 'The Mighty Few,' so anticipate an update there fairly soon, friends. 

I hope you're all getting by as well as possible.


----------



## Elorendil (Nov 13, 2005)

Well, my big concert is over now. It went quite well and I have heard soooo many compliments about it I love performing!!!!
On the downside of life, I'm currently fighting off a cold while trying to prepare for a piano competition  Ah, well. I don't think I have much chance of winning this competition whether I'm sick or not...


----------



## Mirelena (Nov 14, 2005)

Oh, look! MERPG alias TTF is actually still here!

 I've been so busy doing not much. I feel terrible for not having gotten a post up. I'm going to make it a priority to get at least two posts up this afternoon.

*shoves people off of their computer chairs* Come on! Wakey, wakey People! Time to wake up and hammer out a post!
Let's go! Let's go! Let's go!

Don't make me get the rubber noodle of death out again. You all know what happened LAST Time it was introduced to the OOC thread!!!


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Nov 16, 2005)

Um.... *wracks brain* I'm afraid I DON'T remember. Do I want to be reminded?


----------



## Elorendil (Nov 23, 2005)

Augh! My performances are multiplying!!! Since the beginning of this months, I've given five performances of five different works/pieces, and another seven performances are looming on the horizon I will be either practicing or performing from now until mid-December, which means I will be pretty scarce around here until then


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Dec 3, 2005)

The RHSMUN Conference is OVER! Now, the homework starts...


----------



## Mirelena (Dec 4, 2005)

*grin* Life is slightly less insane and should allow me to post more regularly!!! Yay!!! 

I'll work on a post tonight. No promises, but I'll try. Love to all, let's get the ball rolling again! Especially if things will snowball. I like snowballs. When they're not melting down my back.


----------



## Morohtar (Dec 9, 2005)

Ummmmm... so I finally got a post up. Not the best, but it'll do I guess. Ghorim, hope I gave you something to work with. 

Umm... not sure if one of the good guys wants to get a post up, or if I should post for Danaeth or something.

Ummmmmmmmm(thrice)... ya that's it. Gotta get some sleep so I'm not tired when I go see Narnia tomorrow

Peace out all!


----------



## Ghorim (Dec 12, 2005)

Not to worry, sir (not to be confused with Sir), you gave me plenty to work with. A new Helmin post is up, so feel free to respond to that when you have a chance. Looks like tensions will be running high in the baddie camp (as they should).

Looking ahead, since Helmin was introduced in the first IC post as part of the good camp at the end, it would help to figure out in advance what's going to get him on their side. I figured the ideal time would come during this climactic battle between the good and bad camps, whenever it should take place. I've thought about it a bit, and I believe one of two events will trigger this conversion.

a.) One of the baddies turns on Helmin mid-battle and tries to kill him. A goodie then saves Helmin. Helmin thus breaks all ties with the baddie camp - not that it's not going to take much to get him to do that, since he has an Elf bossing him around.

b.) Helmin is seriously wounded and captured in the battle, and while holding him the goodie's work their squeaky clean magic on him, convincing him to amend his ways.

So... any thoughts? Alternatives? This won't happen for awhile, so we have some time. Just wondering what you folks think.

Hope that our posting snowballs soon.


----------



## Mirelena (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey, hey! Good job with those posts, Gentlemen! *applauds*

Tomorrow looks ideal for a post. I'm contemplating both a Cair and Jak post. Hmmm... We'll see what happens.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm still alive. Well, at least I THINK I'm still alive... if having a beating heart and lungs that expand and contract mean I'm alive, I guess I fit the criteria. If it means I have a life outside school and family, I'm not so sure...


----------



## Elorendil (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm back from my insanity of massive amounts of concerts. I'm hoping to get that post written in the next few days...

I think that either of those ideas would work, Ghorim. Perhaps we should just wait and see which seems to work better at the time?


----------



## Mirelena (Dec 20, 2005)

What would I do without you, Vanawen?

It's good to plan ahead, but I'm afraid that there may be a few twists and turns before we get there... Flexability is a key ingredient to this thread.

I wish that more of the old-timers were still on this site. Check out "The Mustering of the Pack" in the M-E RPG Archives.

...Hmmm... Nostalgia doesn't look good on me. Ah, well.

I've said this many times, and I'll probably say it many more times, but I just wanted to remind you all, that I really enjoy this thread. You each make it something special and your characters give the story a unique diversity and perspective. Rock on! Thanks again for putting a piece of yourself here for us.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Dec 24, 2005)

It's Christmas Eve! MERRY CHRISTMAS TOMORROW! (To those of you who celebrate Christmas. If you don't, have a happy day anyway! )


----------



## Ghorim (Dec 29, 2005)

Any new posts on the horizon? I grow impatient.

- G


----------



## Mirelena (Dec 30, 2005)

You grow impatient, *Ghorim*... I feel your pain.

I shall see what I can do with a post. Perhaps Jakoval can have fun with Helmin... *evil smirk* Er, I mean, introduce him to some of the others. Yeah. That's it. 

Cair doesn't really have much to say at the moment. We're going to have to do some brainstorming as to the motive of the good-guy group. I like the fact that Danny-boy still has the sword because it makes for a really good side-story, but I'm not sure what else it has to offer. Suggestions, *Pockets*?

So. I suggest that the baddies have a relatively low-key motive. Something simple like- There's a job offer in Thus-and-such-a-place and we're going to check it out. It should pay well.

As for the goodies, the motive at the moment is to get away from the baddies. Then we have to have a reason to cross paths again and become rather hot-headed. When we leave from Dol Amroth, do we want to investigate a job offer in Thus-and-such-a-place because there's a group of bandits terrorizing the natives? It should pay well.


----------



## Elorendil (Dec 31, 2005)

There you are, Ghorim, dearest I've posted. You can stop being imaptient. Besides, you should remember: impatience leads to anger, anger leads to fear and fear... fear leads to the DARK SIDE! *cue evil music*

Anyway... I like the 'investigate a job offer in Thus-and-such-a-place because there's a group of bandits terrorizing the natives' idea. What about the rest of you?


----------



## Ghorim (Jan 1, 2006)

Thank you kindly, El. The madness has now passed.

I like the bandits idea, myself, having used it in a story or two... heh heh... raids are always a good way to stir people into action.


----------



## Morohtar (Jan 13, 2006)

Okee Dokee, so I copied (with a few changes) Danaeth's second dream post. 

Now I go to work.

*runs off to Starbucks*


----------



## Mirelena (Jan 15, 2006)

*hands *Pockets* a huge, long list of chilled and hot beverages ordered for Sunday morning Bible study* And a Starbucks compilation CD... 

HEY, *Elorendil*! Cair may be a bit of a sissy, but he's not a pansy!!! He can keep up with El, Kilio and Co.  Good grief! *mutters something about best friends picking on easy prey* LoL

*Ghorim*, what do you think of the idea of Jak or another baddie chumming up to Helmin? Not anything sincere or heartfelt, but Jak is used to constant company having lived on a ship most of his life. I figured it would give us both a reason to post more for the baddie group. Tell me what you think, I'm going to try to type something up tonight or Monday.

*Ros(e)*, How's it going? I miss seeing you around! Come back to us! We need you to make the other half of the story work! El needs an antagonist.
*Elven*, that means you, too! 

I believe that *Sir* and *Elfy* have completely fallen off the face of the planet.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jan 15, 2006)

**sort of here**

*breathlessly*  I am here, I promise! Well, sort of. I almost got my schedule in hand, then... I started a job. Now, three hours of my day, four days a week are taken away, and everything has to be crammed into the remaining time, when everything just beginning to fit. *sigh* Oh, well. The job's not that bad, it can be quite enjoyable (though not exactly what I'd call 'fun', if that makes any sense), and I need the money.  I shall write up a post during the in-between times and post when ready. Hopefully that will be soon. I'm fairly certain that, when I finally get a handle on my schedule (again) you'll be seeing more of me, and I *may* add a goodie character *if* I think I can manage it/it could do anything for the plot. 

Until I post again... 

Rosie


----------



## Ghorim (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Mir,

Sounds fine with Jak and Helmin. I certainly know my character won't be spending much time with the rest of the evil party, so there has to be someone to interact with. Whenever you're ready to post, just go with it.


----------



## Morohtar (Jan 24, 2006)

So, I was just thinking, how are we going to get the Goodies heading to Dol Amroth? Last time we had the whole thing with Draeki, and I'm guessing that's not happening this time, so...

Ummm, and I've got some time now for posting, but I need to know what we have planned to actually write anything. Not to sound mean or anything, but any chance of someone getting a post up anytime soon?


----------



## Ghorim (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, I think I last left Helmin waiting for an official dismissal from Eos. If you'd like to do that, it would be a good opportunity to get a few more verbal jabs in on the Dwarf. If not, I could post something on Helmin retreating to his own corner of the bad guys' camp (as I was planning on doing after his dismissal). That sets up Jak approaching Helmin, and hopefully something interesting can develop from there. All depends on how you'd like to work it, Monsieur Pockets.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Feb 1, 2006)

I've been working on physics the last few hours. I *ALMOST* finished the assignment. (And, quite frankly, I dont CARE at what velocity the pebbles Romeo is chucking gently up to Juliets window hit, or if they only have a horizontal component of velocity or whatever it was. But I have to figure it out anyway.) I just thought I'd drop in and let you all know I haven't died of homework overdose... yet.


----------



## Mirelena (Feb 8, 2006)

Aiee.

I'm only a LITTLE delinquent with post... Just a tad.

I am so sorry, Ghorim. I have been extrememly remiss in all of my posting responsibilities. I apologize to all of you.

How to get the characters to Dol Amroth... Good question. I will be thinking about that. Along with all of the projects at work that are piling up and clamouring for my attention.


----------



## Ghorim (Feb 8, 2006)

Have no fear, Mir. I've got Helmin all tucked in and set up for you. Whenever you get the chance, you can have Jakoval stumble upon him, and we'll take it from there. As always, take your time, and savor the moment.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Feb 17, 2006)

Just thought I'd let you know that I've started working on a post. I only have bits and pieces of free time on the computer, or any free time at all, but I've been adding a sentence here and there and it's slowly growing... It's kind of difficult to have something to do when your character is off by himself in the middle of nowhere, you know, but I'm doing what I can...


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Mar 3, 2006)

And I just killed the thread. I seem to be good at that sort of thing...


----------



## Elorendil (Mar 3, 2006)

No, you haven't killed the thread, Rose. I think that everyone has just been unusually busy, lately.

As for myself, I apologize for having not posted, recently. Unfortunately, I'm temporarily having to cut back on some things, due to the fact that I very nearly had a mental breakdown/burnout last week. I'll post as soon as I am able to, though.


----------



## Mirelena (Mar 6, 2006)

And you didn't CALL me, El!? *growls* 

Ros(e)! It's good to see you again. You most certainly have not killed the thread. I take most of that responsiblity upon my own shoulders. You are an awesome RPer and we have massive amounts of affection for you. 

...I'm back, sort of, from my break to RL. *shudders* It was horrible, it tell you! Horrible!!! Real Life had me by the throat...

Anyway, I've actually posted in one of my other threads, so I'm hoping that means a new wave of action from my neck of the woods. *crosses fingers and dons cheese helmet* But don't let me forget RL. *brandishes wet noodle* I shall be victorious!!!!!!


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Mar 8, 2006)

I really should be doing physics right now (ugh) so I must be brief. The post I've been working on doesn't seem to be going anywhere, but I'll think of something sometime though this overload of physics that is taking over my brain... ugh.

And I'd just like to vent a little and say that highschoolers are way to obsessive about couples and such... no, I do NOT want to be paired up with ANYONE, thank you... I don't have time for it and am not at all intersted in making time for it, which would involve grades dropping even further among other things... 

And while I'm here and I'm procrastinating physics anyway  I'm thrilled to report that choir audition packets are out. I can start practicing to try out for Madrigals now that I know what the audition will involve. *is nervous*  I'm really hoping to do well but I've acually never been in a school choir, and though I know I'm a good enough singer talent-wise (I come from a very vocal, musical family and have always enjoyed that sort of thing), there will be many who could beat me easily with all their experience... I will be singing scales like mad for the next two months... la la la la la...

Well, I really should have been doing physics this whole time (*feels guilty*) so I'd better go... sorry if this post is somewhat incoherent, not much time to proof read/edit...


----------



## Mirelena (Mar 13, 2006)

Teeny, tiny, itty-bitty post, but it's there.

I hope to expand upon it some more when I have more time on the computer. But it should give you something to work with, Ghorim. At least, I hope it does. I would suggest PMing back and forth about who is going to say what. That's the biggest problem I ran into. I wasn't comfortable with HOW Helmin would react to being tripped on and the resulting confrontation.
That's NOT to say that you've done anything wrong, I just want to make sure that I'M not doing anything that's going to be OOC for him/you.

Ok, people! Real Life bites, so let's get back to our imaginary world where orcs are STILL not allowed to wield machine guns!


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 13, 2006)

I would indeed like to join your ranks. It has been a while since I have played a bad guy so that may be acceptable. I have read your story on and off but I will need to revisit it again to refresh my momory of what has been going on.


----------



## Mirelena (Mar 15, 2006)

Huzzah! Daranavo has arrived! Yay! 

I figured that some new blood might help us revive our rather slow thread.

Massive amounts of affection to you all! You rock! Let's see if we can't pull ourselves together enough to get a couple more posts up so that Daranavo can have something to work with!


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Mar 17, 2006)

Another bad character? Awesome! Welcome Daranavo! *cheers* If you could help us get this running again it would be awesome....

I got mad at the post I was writing and got rid of half of it because it was useless anyway. I don't think Rhed needs a whole lot of postage at this point in the plot anyway, hes just one of those mysterious background character types, you know...

Ok, I need to stop procrastinating now... I'll check back as soon and as often as I can!

EDIT: I forgot to say HAPPY ST. PATRICKS DAY! lots of love to you all... I really am going this time...


----------



## Mirelena (Mar 17, 2006)

Huzzah! I got a post up!

Huzzah! I got another post up!

Huzzah! Daranavo is here, he needs to write a vague profile and post it! LOL

Huzzah! Life is crazy and I seriously think I came really close a couple times this evening to having a nervous breakdown... *twitches*

Huzzah! Mir has survived her evening thus far and hopes to make it through tomorrow. Another day, another dollar!

Huzzah! When the school year is over, almost all of my work will end! Have I mentioned recently just how crazy I think all you high-schoolers are? I mean, really.

 I love you though. It's all good. 

Huzzah! It's the end of Mirelena's OOC post!


----------



## Elorendil (Mar 20, 2006)

Pockets, your avie is winking at me again!

Anyway... I'm currently working on a post that will help with getting our goodies into Dol Amroth. Hopefully, it will be finished and posted by nightfall!

EDIT: Okay, the post is up. Pockets, I think you can take it from here... I was thinking Danaeth could suggest Dol Amroth as a good place for restocking the food supply. Unless someone else has a better suggestion for how to get them into Dol Amroth?


----------



## Morohtar (Mar 22, 2006)

Elorendil said:


> Pockets, your avie is winking at me again!


Ya, Schmendrick is a weird one...

So, posted as Danaeth. I'll try to get a Kilio post up completing their conversation and furthering the journey. I hope no one minds that I sped us to Pelargrir. If anyone wants to add something in between I can change my post if necessary.

Back to school......
*whistles while I work*

*runs back in*
Oh ya, good day Daranavo, welcome to Reniad! Good to have another talented writer in the thread.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok, now would be a good time to let me know what you all intend. Is this to be the addition of a new, antagonist, or is there to be yet another appearance by a villain that has reappeared yet again?


----------



## Mirelena (Mar 23, 2006)

What I/we had in mind for you, Daranavo, was to introduce a 'new' character that has actually been with the baddie group for a while.

Clarification: There is no 'main antagonist' in this thread. The way we have things set up is that each of the groups has an equivalent and contrasting character. Eos and Eona (sorry for missing dotties, Pockets...  ) for example are contrasted to Kilio and Elorendil. Jak and Cair, etc.
In addition to that, we have a duo (who seem to have gone M.I.A.) who are tracking our group to 'get' Elorendil. Huge, long backstory that I shouldn't explain. Basically it's just another nuance in the story.

WHERE WE GO FROM HERE (everyone, please read for more clarification (Oh, how Mir likes clarification)): The baddie group is going to be hired for mercenary work in a city/town/village/nearby countryside. Daranavo, maybe your character can be the messenger who hires them? He would guide them and communicate with the 'crime lord' or whatever. It's a thought.
The goodie group (get used to it, Daranavo  ), is on their way to Pelargrir, then to Dol Amroth, before being hired to save the city/etc. being harassed by the baddies. We need to make sure that we have a few skirmishes so that they can establish a reputation as good fighters.

If you could give us some idea of what _you _had in mind for a character, Daranavo, we would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 23, 2006)

Well, if you want a quick and dirty profile. I could go off of Daranavo's original profile and doctor it.

He could be a Gondorian or Rohan Ranger that fell from favor or commited some unspeakable act of treason. Not directly or purposefully but by lack of action. He battles with his guilt and at the same time is attempting to survive and make a living. He has fallen into a situation where he owes someone allegiance for their assistance, someone who is evil. His internal morals are at odds with the allure of gold that has been paid to him for his services. He is educated and professional and will be oh so difficult to hate as an antagonist. This could be a lucritive situation where he is paid to track down Elor, nothing more. He is a soldier and fighting man, but also a man of skill, in riding, tracking and subterfuge. What do you all think?


----------



## Morohtar (Mar 27, 2006)

Aye, sounds like an interesting character. Some of the baddies are also dealing with their own internal conflicts, so he should fit in pretty well. Also, since we have the contrasting character thingy, I think he could be a good antithesis to Danaeth.

Hey Mir, do you think we should use the convoy idea before or after meeting Daranavo's character. Perhaps if his employers have a grudge against one of the travellers, he could hire them to take him out, but make it look like an orc attack or something. Eos and Eonä and the others would know that they would have to kill everyone, and brutally, to pull off the illusion. Just a thought.

Well, off to a German quiz for me...


----------



## Mirelena (Mar 27, 2006)

*Pockets*, your avatar is winking again. *twitch* It... It makes me... *twitch, twitch* Nervous.... I don't like avatars that are named after bumbling magicians to wink at me. It makes me concerned for my safety. LOL
OK, I don't think it matters whether we meed the convoy before or after Daranavo's character is introduced.
If we meet the convoy after, we can follow through on your plan and introduce Daranavo's character sooner. I guess that's the better idea. Let's have at it. What do you think, clan?

*Daranavo*- Way to go! What would your long-term plans with this character be? Eventually all bad? Eventually good? Eventually killed? 
One thing: Try to keep your character realistic. I would offer that having your character enter "with an aura of evil that surrounded him like a clinging mist and made all in the camp shudder with an unknown fear" is not exactly what we're going for.  Let's try to keep it relatively realistic and not terribly difficult to anticipate. Make sure that your character has a _clear motivation_. Gold is a great one!

AND THAT GOES FOR THE *REST OF YOU*!!! *glares good-naturedly*

LoL, I'm certain everyone already knew that, but I figured for clarification purposes all around, it would be appropriate to mention it.

In closing, there is one more thing- it's a rule in this thread that you can't have any fun. 

p.s. If Mir starts to sound like a dictator, you are allowed to mutiny and steal the wet noodle sceptor. Just give me some warning.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok, how is this for a profile...

*Name:* Daranavo Savoy

*Age: *28

*Sex:* Male

*Race:* Man of the West

*Likes:* the company of a beautiful, well-mannered woman, a song of victory, a good joke, a nice mug of mead at room temperature, a smoke of tabac just after sunset, haggling, gambling, a clean Inn room, and of course, to ride at any time of day.

*Dislikes:* rudeness, disrespect to a lady, Orcs and goblins of any sort, cheaters and liars, boiled meats, hard liquor.

*General Appearance:* His hair is a dingy blonde, unkept, wavy, and shoulder length. He has similar colors washed into his beard that is kept short when it is kept at all. He has 2 visible scars each about a half of inch long. The first just left of his left eye. The other, just below his chin. Other scars exist among his body parts, a testiment to a harsh living environment. He is every bit of 6 feet, and has an obvious athletic build. Broad shoulders as if he has done much swimming and well muscled triceps, calves and thighs. His complextion might be fairer if not for the amount of time he has spent in the sun. He wears no jewelry of any kind and overtime has come to appreciate the durability of fine leather. He wears alot of it, in Dark browns he has long boots and a belt with heavy iron buckles, gloves (often tucked in the front of his belt when not riding) with lighter, more natural looking pants and vest. His cloak is of a thick, lighter blue wool. His long-sleeved tunic, normally stained of sweat, at times could pass for an off-white when cleaned and mended proper. He has a brown leather headband flattened around his head and tied in the back. Its over-lengths swinging to his right side with the flow of his hair. His sword scabbard is made of a light metal somewhat ornate, and covered in a very fine brown leather. A small leather coin pouch hangs to his right near his scabbard with a modest amount of coin.

*Weapons:* Atop the scabbard is the hilt and covered pommel of a rapier. From what you can see due to the cloak, it appears to be of fine craftmanship, etched with silver. 

*Possessions:* A fine, well bred, well trained horse of the like of the Men of the West. A dark brown gelding named Gaidon. Of which he trained himself from a fowl. Bedroll, horse blanket, bridle, tack and saddle stylized similar to that of a rider of Rohan, however, to a trained eye, much of the heraldry and distiguishing errata have been removed making it appear very plain. 2 Waterskins, ration cloths and binding, a fine reed pipe, tabac, 2 bloodstained tunics, both in bad shape, a small mirror, soap powder, a crossbow with 17 bolts.

*History:* Daranavo grew up in the plains of Rohan, born to a Lord and lady of lesser nobility. His affinity for horsemanship became apparent early in his life and at the age of 15, he was inducted into the military. He learned the way of the shield, spear, sword, and bow and fought many orcs and men that encroached upon the plains. At age 22, his skill of horse was nearly legendary among his people. He became a respected and battle hardened Lieutenent, and was given a fowl to train from the finest stock of horses. However, as the days and nights came and went, he lost his thirst for battle and decided to step down. His lord would have him serve him still in some fashion, for his skills should not be wasted. He charged Daranavo with the delivery of dispatches to the outlining territories. There were a few men like him who undertook these long and dangerous missions, they were called the Long Riders. It is said, a long rider could fight, eat, sleep, all of horse without halt for many days. He befriended a fellow Long Rider, a son of status and fortune but with great skill of horse. For years the two would ride and complete mission after mission, until betrayal reeled its ugly head. He discovered that his companion's father would soon attempt the throne by treachery and that his companion and friend was aiding in the endeavor. One night, he followed his companion to a meeting place and was discovered. 3 men afoot, and his companion of horse he did spy conspiring against his lord. He escaped but only after a long chase that ended in the death of his friend. In the custom of the Long Riders to a fallen man, he broke the blade from his dead companion's rapier, collected his headband, rapier pommel and cloak, and loosed his horse upon the plains. He knew that he could now never return to his homeland again for what he had done. With hands forever stained with blood and a heavy heart he rode like the wind and never looked back.


The man of the west doth fall yet further… 

“Hard times have befallen Daranavo. When all sought to end his life for what he had done, and darkness surrounded him, a small light showed in the dark. This light took shape in the form of a man. A man whose name I shall not utter here and now. He sheltered Daranavo in his most dire time of need. He was not alone. Others too came to him in time. Tired, hungry, and in need…of purpose. This man gave them purpose and a means to show themselves out in the open. Gold soon filled their pockets as time went on, all deeds became good deeds no matter if they were or not. When a man is cold and alone in the dark, good and evil no longer matter. It is the purpose that feeds them. Far more then any amount of bread and meat. Only seldom does that voice come to call inside his head. The voice that reminds him of who he was…the good man he used to be. For it is a Kinship that he shares with the men that he rides with. This bond is what drives them and keeps them together. That and the promise of…GOLD.”


----------



## Morohtar (Mar 28, 2006)

*standing ovation* very compelling. Looks like we have a fine new addition to this little thread of ours.


----------



## Morohtar (Mar 29, 2006)

So, I've got half a post done. Stupid school computers are horrible!

Ummm.... so I'll finish it up tonight.

Ya, that's it.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok, where would you like me to start? Do I have henchmen, do I write them in? Do I leave room for others to write for them? Do I start on the trail or preparing for the hunt? What would be a good reasoning to hunt Elor down? Is it to kill her, capture her, question her?


----------



## Elorendil (Mar 29, 2006)

Daranavo, um... a reason for hunting Elor down.... Well, he could be another one of the bounty hunters hired to hunt Elor down by an Easterling. Check out my 'baddie' post earlier in the IC thread. This would also help with the problem of Elven disappearing (has anyone seen/heard from her recently?). She was playing one of the other assassins.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Morohtar (Apr 7, 2006)

Aye, I think that would do wonderfully. If he is hired separately, and hunts alone, then if Elven returns she could fill in her part of the story up to the present and keep going from there. The two of them could realize that El will be a bit tricky to catch, and decide to team up for the moment.

Just a thought...

Anyways, I'll try to work out a baddie post sometime soon. Maybe get them close to Pelargrir...


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Apr 10, 2006)

*blinks eyes blearily*
I AM alive. Truly, I am. 
As I have two AP test looming closer, teachers are loading us up with more homework for this sprint to the finish line. In addition, there are four tryouts I'm preparing for. And life in general.
Sorry. This was not meant to be Rosie's to-do list. I just wanted to say, I do have a legitimate reason for being perpetually absent, and hope to be able to do better the second week of May--by then, three auditions and two tests will be over with, and the only thing I'll really have to worry about is the Madrigals audition. 
So, my love to you all (warped, RPers love, doncha know) and a smile, wave, and pat on the back to Daranavo for joining!  

~Rosie


----------



## Morohtar (Apr 12, 2006)

Good Luck Rosie! I'm sure you'll do great.

Umm, just so you know, I'm in the process of moving and as such will be without a computer for a few days. Normally I would be able to go on the computers at the university (as I am doing now) but classes are over today and I don't think I will be in here till the 21st.

So, ya, that's it.


----------



## Morohtar (May 3, 2006)

*Looks around with binoculars*
yep, tis as I feared. the MERPG Measles are fatal.....

ummm..... hello? Anyone?

oh..... oh no!...... the... the... Measles!.....

hurkblagh!
*thud*


----------



## Daranavo (May 3, 2006)

I'm still here but I do not think anyone else is.


----------



## Elorendil (May 3, 2006)

I am still here, just exhausted from running on far too little sleep for far too long *falls asleep at computer*
sdafksdajfkljsadfjklasdjfklasdjfjasdfjlkasjfjdsajf;

*snaps back awake* Seriously, I have been extremely overworked for the last several weeks. I think life will slow down a little, now ('think' being the keyword) and hope to post soon.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 5, 2006)

Two AP Tests down (I think I passed the AP US test, but did not get a 5. I think I'll do pretty well on the AP Art test--maybe get a 4 or a 5.) and one audition (I MADE A CAPPELLA CHOIR! WOOT!) Tomorrow is ladies audition, which I should be practing madly for at the moment (shhh!) and after that I should have more free time, and I'll be able to post more. Things are looking up!


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 6, 2006)

And the Ladies Audition is OVER! Yay! It wasn't too bad. Now I have time to do... stuff. What to do, what to do... my life has been so filled with homework lately, now that it's done I feel so... lazy. Un-busy. Bored. 

And I don't know what to do with Rhed. Just a post about him following the goodies around, I guess. Won't be a long post--its hard to make it very long when its only about one character. And a crazy bird. I know, I know, its not impossible, but its just not incredibly easy either. Now look, I'm rambling. I guess I'd better stop now. If anyone has any suggestions of something to do with Rhed confused: ) that would be nice.... and... yeah... still rambling... I'll just.... go.... now.......


----------



## Mirelena (May 6, 2006)

Hi guys! Wow. It really HAS been a long time since anyone posted. Um. Wow.

I'm glad to hear that people's lives are coming back to some semblance of managable. I hope that all of us will be able to find an hour or so to get a decent post up. *wink, wink, nudge, nudge* I also should have a lot more time (in theory) to get a post up.

Ghorim, I have not forgotten you! Really, I haven't!!! I have an idea for a post, but I need to lengthen it and fill it in.

Ros(e), I have a suggestion: Perhaps you should put Rhed in a town/village setting and give him a conflict of some sort. Y'know, he lifts something, gets found out, kills someone quietly and then leaves. It's especially effective because it will give readers an example of what his character really is.  But that's just a suggestion.

Okay! We can do it! We can do it! We can do it! Let's get this coconut laden sparrow in the air!


----------



## Elorendil (May 11, 2006)

An African swallow, or a European swallow?

My life has officially slowed down, for a while. However, I'm going out of town and won't be back until next Friday. BUT I should be able to start posting more consistently after that!!!


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 11, 2006)

I thought it was a sparrow 

I'm sorry, I know I promised I would be able to get a post up soon, but now my non-AP teachers have decided that, now that AP tests are over and the students are no longer having to do AP work, it's ok to load the students up with a whole lot more homework.... or at least it seems that way.

And I'm starting into a real panic for the Madrigals auditon. I only have.... NINE DAYS?!?! YOU MEAN THERES ONLY NINE DAYS UNTIL THE AUDITION? *panics* I'm not ready, I'm not ready, I'm not ready.... oh no oh no oh no oh no....


EDIT (10 days later): Ok, so the audition is over. Well, the singles audition is over, the group audition is Tuesday and right now I should actually be practicing madly for that...shhh! The audition didn't go TOO badly, thanks for asking . It started horribly, with my voice cracking badly and often during my solo (I have been beating myself up about that since I left the audition.) But fortunately I was able to pull myself together, and I did all the scales correctly (I was proud of myself.) Pitch matching has always been one of my strengths, so I pulled through that one alright. I was completely thrown off, however, when the choir director asked me _why_ he should put me in Madrigals. I was so shocked I was completely silent for several seconds. I don't quite remember what I ended up saying, but I remember that it was something so incredibly stupid that after I said it I wanted to go jump off a cliff for saying something so dumb. So, that was the audition, in case anybody cared.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello? (*Echos are heard in the distance*) Hello? Echo! Echo!

Ok, so this thread kind of died, not to mention the IC. My summer vacation started Monday, so I now have a bit more time than I know what to do with... though that will change soon. But, for the next week or so, I will have time. 

I know I've said a couple times that I'd put a post up soon then didn't do it. I started the post, but I've never written enough for me to justify putting up the post. (See what you all have done to me! There was a point in time when a four-sentence post would not fase me in the least!) I may use a bit of Mir's idea to do a more long-ish post (all the ideas I came up with to lengthen it turned out to be very dumb once I thought through them. Maybe my problem is thinking through things too much...) 

So anyway... is anyone awake?

EDIT: No? Nobody awake? Fine then. I'll just go to sleep then.


----------



## Morohtar (Jul 17, 2006)

*Wakes up in village near Camelot*
"I'm not dead! I'm feeling much better!"

Well, the Measles seems to have passed. I got a little post up. Not much really, just a bit of dialogue between my two baddies. If anyone wants to get the bad guys moving, feel free to get that rolling.

Back to my (mis)adventures!

*Scuttles off*


----------



## Mirelena (Sep 3, 2006)

*freaks out* I had a post written up, and the stupid internet connection ate it!!!!!!! *Ghorim, Pockets*, I'm sorry. I have to write it up again, but it probably won't happen until later tonight.


----------



## Mirelena (Sep 7, 2006)

I posted! *does happy dance*

AHAHAHAHAHAHA!

I have posted!

Ghorim, I have posted!

Pockets, I have posted!

Uimellon, I have posted!

Guys/gals, let's get some more posts up! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm alive, but I'm not sure if I will be when this week is over. If I'm still alive, I'll check back then, and hopefully have some more to say. Sorry, but I really do have to leave. I shouldn't even be here in the first place...


----------



## Seregon (Oct 8, 2006)

Hello.
I was wondering if I might be allowed to join your story.

Here are my profiles:
Name: Triste (Tr-ee-st-eh)
Race: Elven
Age: Unknown, yet young. Approximate human equivalent of 16/17.
Gender: Male
Appearance: Brown, slightly curly hair that falls to his shoulders. Large, brown eyes. Smooth cheeks, high cheekbones, strong jawline. He’s young, and appears slightly frail, with clothes desperate for mending, and not all too warm. Yet his weaponry doesn’t fit with the picture of poverty he could so easily present, nor does his jewelry.
Personality: He’s inexperienced, yet when he is determined, he becomes exceedingly stubborn, and he rarely goes back on something he says. He doesn’t laugh and joke much, and he always has an air of uncertainty about him.
History: Sketchy. His parents were killed when he was barely 912 (8 human years), and he was on his own. He’ll describe everything up to the point where he was 1261 (a little over 11 human years), and then there seems to occur a large gap in his memory which extends until two years before the present.
Weapons: A light, slender sword about three-quarters as tall as him (~ 3’11"), with a beautifully made scabbard of a silver or near-silver, with two trees on it in ivory and emerald. He has two matching daggers, and a bow that seems to have vines running up and around it. The quiver for it matches the sword and daggers.
Armor: Light chainmail of an unknown metal.
Height: 5’ 6"
Weight: 143 lbs
Animal Companion: An unknown species of snake.

Name: Litos Ilunis (L-ee-t-oh-s Ee-loon-ih-s)
Age: Unknown, yet old. Approximate human equivalent of mid-thirties.
Race: Unknown. The fact that there are records of him for hundreds of years suggest he'’ elvish, yet he has ears that are rounded at the tip.
Gender: Male
Appearance: He is the image of a beggar on the streets. His jawline is strong, his cheekbones high, his lips full. Dark, dusty brown hair cut at shoulder-length, his once-handsome face has weathered and worn until it has the look and texture of old leather, and when he smiles it wrinkles in a kindly fashion that is the picture of honesty. His emerald-green eyes emanate a picture of everything that is good in the world. 
Personality: Although he’s the image of kindness and good, he’s extremely foolish and not all-too-bright, and he doesn’t even seem to know or understand what’s going on half of the time. However, all of his faults seem to be made up for by his skill with a blade.
History/Magic: Unknown
Weapons: A plain staff, and a crudely fashioned steel sword.
Armor: Chainmail. Yet he covers it with leather, and few see it.
Height: 5’ 11"
Weight: 173 lbs
Animal Companion: Not any insofar.

Major brownie points to anyone who can tell me what their names mean.


----------



## elfgirl (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey... I'm sorry I was gone so long. I was having some computer problems. I was wondering if it might not be too much to ask to come back, with just the good guys this time. I'm really sorry I haven't been here all this time. Can you forgive me? Oh, AND...

SERE! *GLOMP* Yay! It's about freakin' time you got on here!


----------



## Mirelena (Oct 9, 2006)

So... Seregon has an advocate?

I don't think it would be a problem for you to join... Please keep in mind that I/we shall be greatly displeased if you disappear of the face of the site. The last time I admitted someone who wasn't a previous member of the site, he posted once and then we never saw him again.

It may be that I attempt to jump-start one of the old inns and we can RP there for a little while before you officially join here.  It's more fun anyway. There's a lot less plot in an inn.

People who are still alive!!!! Suggestions, comments, grooming tips? (All flame PMs will be thoughtfully disregarded  )

Oh, by the way... ELFY, IT'S ABOUT TIME YOU GOT YOUR BUTT BACK ONLINE! DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA... I mean- I'VE BEEN- Oh, for crying out loud. It's really good to see you again.

I'll get a Cair post up sometime this week. With any luck I'll have some of those autumn creative juices flowing and it'll be of decent length and literary style. If I have other members who are, in face, still alive, a post from you might be in order as well. Otherwise, we shall really have to consider plot revision and/or taking on extra characters (which might be the better idea anyway).


----------



## elfgirl (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes, I've been trying to get Sere to join for simply ages... (hypocritical much?) lol.

I'm glad to be back. I didn't realize until recently just how soothing it is to write on here.


----------



## Seregon (Oct 9, 2006)

YAY! *glomps Elfy* So should I put my profiles in my first post?

And, um... could someone maybe recap the story so far for me?


----------



## Mirelena (Oct 9, 2006)

Seregon, basic idea of the thread is as follows:

1) We have two groups. Good guys and bad guys.
2) They happen across each other several times through the course of the thread. Because they are such polar opposites, they dislike each other- a lot.
3) We have just had our first standoff.
4)The good group is headed off to Dol Amroth the attempt to recover.
5)The Bad group is headed off somewhere else, but gets hired to harass a town for some rich guy's selfish reason.

If you want to start with the small role of being the character who finds the group and makes the proposition, I would appreciate it! 
The idea is that the guy's boss is, like, the mayor of a town and he has a really selfish motive for hiring them. He promises to pay the bad group a lot of money, plus whatever they can loot. Eventually things get out of hand, he tries to call them off, so they kill him and destroy the village/town/hamlet thing. You would start as the connection and go on to play the boss. Does that sound agreeable, or are you going to tell me to go throw myself off a bridge?


----------



## Seregon (Oct 9, 2006)

So, we can have sidestories? 'Cuz I have a pretty good one I think...


----------



## Ghorim (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh boy! Activity!

I hereby decree: a new post from me at some point during the coming weekend. Woe unto me should I disobey... myself...


----------



## Mirelena (Oct 9, 2006)

Huzzah! I'm glad to see you're still around, Ghorim. I was afraid I had lost you! 

Looking forward to your post. I'm sorry I couldn't do more with our characters. I'm still attempting to get back in the whole "Be there!" mental mode. ANYWAY, if you decide Helmin wants to play hard to get, I can work with that.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Oct 9, 2006)

_SIGNS OF LIFE!_ 

I'M NOT ALL ALONE IN THE WORLD!

Hooray! 

*celebrates* 

Ok, so I was dead too, but I've come back! And... school is still insane... but, to be honest, when theres more activity here, I'll be more apt to find excuses to take the time to post... that Inn idea Mir proposed sounds like so much fun! Rosie has been dead longer than Rhed has been... Oh, I'm getting all excited again... _please_ give me an excuse to procrastinate my homework. ("But I need to see if anyone posted!") Not that I don't make enough excuses for myself anyway... but you don't know that.

And maybe, when I'm reading all of your wonderful posts, I'll think of something interesting to do with Rhed that won't bore everyone out of their minds! Yes, yes... I know its all my fault Rhed has had so little to do so far in the story--I mean, he was even left out of Mir's little plot summary thing, as he's not specifically part of the baddie group, he's just... himself. Yeah. And he hasn't been doing much. And thats my fault. And we're back to where we started again. That is a sure sign that Rosie has started to babble again. I'll stop.

But, while we are on that subject, I'll just say that if Rosie babbles, it's a sure sign that she's excited!!!    Yay!

EDIT: another sure sign that Rosie is excited:Typos. I think I fixed all of them though. Sorry.

I wonder what it means when Rosie talks about herself in third person like this. I hope she's not turning into a Gollum... that would be bad. Yes, precious, we doesn't want that do happen, does we?


----------



## Seregon (Oct 9, 2006)

I agree that the idea of starting an inn is good (for what that's worth). And Rose, you shouldn't trash your characters or your writing skills!


----------



## Mirelena (Oct 10, 2006)

Hmm, well, that's not exactly what I meant. LOLOLOL
It's a great post, though! Good job! Try to remember that people who read this thread aren't going to know who your characters are unless you give them a decent introduction, so try to flesh them out before too long. I was just thinking I should be working on that too. So you're not alone!

Ros(e)!!! I'm SO glad to see you back! You have no idea! HOWEVER- If I EVER hear you even WHISPER that you shouldn't come back and that Rheddry is a boring character or that you're not needed, I will track you down and glare at you through your window. ... Not literally of course.  Seriously, though. It's good to have you in our thread. I would be very sad to lose you and your characters. We need you, Ros(e)! Honest!

As for everyone else... We're BACK! And there's not stopping us now! This ball is rolling and we've got a lot to write. I would like to leave this thread either finished, or as something newbies can take over and still have fun with. THAT MEANS WE HAVE TO GIVE THEM SOMETHING TO WORK WITH... *sweet smile*


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Oct 10, 2006)

My intention was not at all to be trashing myself or my writing. I was simply trying to say how very very sorry I was (am!) that Rhed and I have been gone so long.  When I babble, odd things come out. Sorry.


----------



## Seregon (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, no need to be sorry. Have you heard me speak lately?

mmmmm…. Bananas…

If anyone should be sorry, it should be me. I misinterpret things a lot. Thank my odd mind for that. I’m always too literal or too figurative to have good communication skills. I’m thinking of just getting a sign to tape to my shirt that says, "Today, I’m being literal."

And from what I hear, everyone’s been gone a lot, so I think that wouldn’t be something to be overly worried about.


----------



## elfgirl (Oct 10, 2006)

Should I jump in at Dol Amroth, too?

And Sere - BANANAS? Lord, have some culture, girl! It's eggsalad sandwhichs!!! Sheesh... WEIRDO...


----------



## Mirelena (Oct 11, 2006)

Elfy, it would indeed be most likely for your character to jump in at Dol Amroth. I want to avoid making another random character at the moment, so maybe we could write a post where we bump into you and you can back up from there. I just don't want another loose cannon for a reader to process. ... Am I making ANY sense??? LOLOL

*checks PMs* here is good. you are fine. Hi, Sere!  ahahahahahaha!


----------



## elfgirl (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes, you are making sense... It's good, really - It'll give me some time to work out exactly what happens to them in the time before - why they disappear, and all. Sere keeps jumping up and down *acting* like she has an idea... liar... *narrows eyes in rage* lol

Rejected Ideas:
1 [edited]
2 [censored]
3 dead
4 fell in a big hole
...you get the picture.


----------



## Elorendil (Oct 13, 2006)

After an extended absence, I think I may be back, too. I'm going to attempt to write a post... we'll see what happenes...

EDIT: Okay, it's short, and it's not my best writing ever, but at least it's a post. Have at it, Pockets


----------



## Ghorim (Oct 15, 2006)

All right, it's a brief post, but I need time for Helmin to get limbered up again. Now what's up next for the bad guys? We're supposedly getting an offer to trash a village, right? I'm assuming what's happening with Danaeth, et. al at the inn right now doesn't involve the mercenaries? Or does it? Hmm... keep me posted.


----------



## Seregon (Oct 16, 2006)

Yay! I posted. I know, sorta a weird post, but it's a post...

And I think I get major cookies for that... Oh, and btw... Cookies, anyone?


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Oct 17, 2006)

... and I posted too. Aren't you proud of me... my posts are getting longer!  

And I just had an interview for this school recognition thingy and I think I did really, really well. I'm really excited about it so I just wanted to let you guys know. Not that it really matters.

Back to the real topic at hand... how did everyone suddeny appear at an inn?? I was sort of confused, so help me with my post if I said something thats not consistent with whats going on in the story etc.


----------



## Seregon (Oct 17, 2006)

If you're talking about my characters, don't worry about it... I'm a little bit ahead of you guys. Draeki and Saetol may be, too, but I'm not sure if Elfy's allowed to post ahead... I think Mir said she didn't want too many people in a different place 'cuz it'd be confusing.


----------



## elfgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, Mir, didn't you say I shouldn't post yet? And I'm sorry I sent you so many PMs... I thought of PMing you to tell you... but then, it would've been like, "Hi, I'm PMing you to say I'm sorry about PMing you. Later."

lol.

And yeah, the weird pale elf is Draeki, in case no one'd figured it out by now...


----------



## Mirelena (Oct 18, 2006)

Hm? What? Whoa.

Uh. How DID we get to the Inn so quickly?  I mean, it's not a problem, we'll just fill in some of the details, but- wow. Yeah.

How to approach this -

Two things:
1) If Triste is at the same in the good guys are, I think it would be best for, say, CAIR to get drunk (why can't he hold his liquor!?) and tell the guy about the baddies. It would make sense that way.
2) ALSO, he or we better get out of there soon if Triste is going to make contact with Eos and Co. Perhaps we stop for just a meal, then head out? Eos can arrive soon after we leave, talk with Triste who is suprised and pleased to see them, and then decide that money is far more important than a group of freakish misfits. 

Individuals (my hit list) - 

Ghorim. Thank you so much for helping me flesh out Jak. I'm not used to writing bad characters at all, so trying to do so is a bit of a task. I appreciate your patience with me as I fumble with a character I should know better... 

Sere, It's looking good.  Way to go! It looks good thus far. Be sure to maintain continuity with your characters. I got a little lost with your first post. Did you have two or three characters in it? One final piece of advice, don't leave your reader waiting too long to figure out what the heck is going on with the ring. Unless that's the point. Be careful if it is... *cue dramatic and mysterious music* 

Elfy, don't worry about PMing me too much. Just realize it may take a day or two for me to reply. I have answers waiting for you, but I have a ginormous project with tomorrow as the deadline. I should have time to get a post up on Thursday sometime. Yay!


----------



## elfgirl (Oct 18, 2006)

Ummm... As I understand it, Sere's guys are good. Hence why she's mentioning Draeki instead of... random evil guy...

And it'd only be Triste who would join - Litos sorta follows him around.

And her characters are Triste and Litos - she included some random bar people and Draeki (tied in with the ring thing) and, at one point, I think she mentioned Moraur, but I'm not sure...


----------



## Seregon (Oct 18, 2006)

Yep. Mine are goodies. I know it's not clear - and Elf, the bumping into Draeki doesn't help my case.


----------



## elfgirl (Oct 18, 2006)

Since it sounds like we're at the inn, I'm posting...

My post dedicated to the lovely Sere, who came up with the idea for it.



There, I posted. It's very long, and I left out detail in some areas on purpose - I'm starting to try and go for a more character-perceived third-person type of thing, where if the character is extremely focused on something, it's described in detail, sometimes at the expense of other things.


----------



## Elorendil (Oct 20, 2006)

Alright, I posted for my baddie (Beril). I was figuring the person who just entered the inn was someone from the baddie group. That way, unnamed person and Beril can meet, Beril can hook up with baddies....

So, whoever wants to post for a baddie, have at it. I figured our characters would strike up a conversation over... whatever. Maybe what on Arda an Easterling is doing waaaaay out here?


----------



## Morohtar (Oct 21, 2006)

*Ghorim,* I _think_ the idea was to have the good guys, narrowly escape and head to Dol Amroth, the baddies would head up to Osgiliath or some such place, and get hired. Someone could intercept them on the road and hire them, sent by someone who obviously has connections if he knows where they are. 

Mir, was that it? Or am I totally off my already misaligned rockers?


----------



## Mirelena (Oct 21, 2006)

Okay, it looks like we are in some desperate need of clarification.

What we have now is as follows:

Good group has stopped at some random inn on the way to Dol Amroth. That's the best way to salvage this sitation. We are eating, washing and leaving. We go to Dol Amroth and figure things out from there.

The baddie group is a few hours behind us. Shortly after we leave, they arrive. Everybody's rearing to go when they hear that we are but a few small step ahead, but Eos throws a kink in the works when he hears about the offer Sere's guy is making.
(Sere, this is where the character we talked about comes in. I assume that he is one of the characters in the inn...)
The baddies are really frustrated when they realize they aren't actually going to follow the good guys, but they are appeased when they realize that they get to extort a villiage full of reasonably wealthy people.

Okay. Questions, comments, grooming tips?


----------



## Seregon (Oct 21, 2006)

So, how exactly would my guy join up? I think maybe if Elfy would consent (which is probable), we could have Draeki or Moraur persuade him to come along - or maybe he could become curious about Draeki; or meet with Draeki and be forcefully dragged along.

(Oooh, and this is a little OT, but Elfy and I took a really big test today, plus Elfy's going to a band competition! Perhaps some luck-wishing is in order... lol)


----------



## elfgirl (Oct 21, 2006)

Aye, I'd be consenting to any of that, if it comes to that.

(And I got second!!! *happy, happy, happy dance*!!!)


----------



## Mirelena (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh, huzzah! Go Elfy, go Elfy... Ok. Time for Mir to be done. 
Elfy, I need a little clarification. Are you planning on keeping Draeki's interactions about the same?
Erm. Honestly ladies, I don't really care how you decide to do it. Whichever way most fits with your characters, doesn't disrupt the flow of the thread, etc.

One more thing: The only reason we have the bad guys coming to the Inn is because Beril is already there and wants to join up. If you don't like it, or think it could be better, I'm willing to talk. I am really open to suggestions or alterations right now.


----------



## elfgirl (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes, I plan to keep her interactions the same, though I am having a bit of trouble getting back into her character and picking up where I left off. There will be a slight change, though, which will make her more volatile - she'll understand the concept of fear. And I guess this means Draeki will persuade him, once she, herself meets back with the group.

More plot to follow.


----------



## Seregon (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey, I'm really sorry to have to announce this, but Elfy might not be on for a day or three - no less than one, no more than four. She got really, really ill this afternoon, and now she's too medicated to do much of anything.

If anyone needs a message passed along, or anything such as, you can PM me.

Update - Elfy won't be back until Monday at the earliest.


----------



## Elorendil (Oct 30, 2006)

BTW, I am super stressed and out of comission until next week!


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Oct 31, 2006)

Happy Halloween, all!


----------



## elfgirl (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm baaacccckkkkk!!! YAY! *jumps* Okay - is it my turn to postsies?


----------



## Elorendil (Dec 19, 2006)

*staggers back in looking worn and haggard*

*blinks* Um, yeah, Elfy, I think you could go ahead and post. I'll probably work on getting something up in the next week or so...


----------



## elfgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

Mir, you're up! Finish the conversation!


...or someone else can jump in.


Edit: OMG, I feel SOOOOO STUPID! I called Moraur Saetoal throughout the ENTIRE POST! UGH! I guess that's what I get for changing his name!


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Feb 26, 2007)

Echo! 
Echo!
Echo!
Echo!

Anybody Here?
Here?
Here?
Here?



I'm not dead. I'm just busy.

What about you all? Whos still alive?


----------



## Morohtar (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm around, but I am also rather busy...


----------



## Mirelena (May 26, 2007)

*sticks head in and looks very, VERY guilty*

University has an uncanny way of sucking your life away and not giving it back. Even when you're a slacker like me, there's not escaping it entirely. *nervous laughter as those who read the post glare at Mir*

As my creative genius is renewed through the summer, I'll be posting. I think I owe at least two. Probably more like three if at all possible. (Don't ask me how I'm going to get three in. I think I'm still stuck in Paper-mode. How many pages do I need to write?  )


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 30, 2007)

Mir, We've all been busy, we've all been slacking, and we ALL need to post. It's not just you.


----------



## Elorendil (Jul 22, 2007)

For those of you who may not have seen my farewell post, I shall repeat myself.

Due to personal reasons, I'm afraid I can no longer take part in the RPs. It is with a heavy heart that I bid you all a very fond farewell. I've enjoyed our time together and all the fun we've had with our story, and I shall miss you greatly.

As for the hole I know I am leaving in our story, I leave it up to you to decide how to handle it. My preference would be that Elor is written out of the story, rather than killed. If you would like me to write that post, Mir knows how to contact me. I hope that, someday, I will be able to return to my beloved RPers and take back up Elor. In the meantime, though, I don't want to hold up the story any more than I already have.

My love to all of you, and best wishes.
Elorendil


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Nov 3, 2007)

So pretty sure none of us has posted much of anything at all recently.

My fault as much as anyone's. 

Are we going to offically declare this RP dead? Is there any chance at all of reviving it?


----------



## Mirelena (Nov 29, 2007)

After extended hesitation, I am declaring this thread officially dead. I apologize for not consulting with you all more extensively before coming to a final decision. Blessings on your heads. Perhaps we shall RP together again sometime. 

Massive amounts of RPers affection to you all,
Mir


----------



## Absolution (May 9, 2010)

so many memories in this old thread... it saddens me that my account had been removed... although this new one should suffice... I hope that this post will bring the friends I had made who also took part in this thread... it is a thread with a deep place in my heart, so I'm placing it in my favorites... hopefully I can speak to some of you like we used to... it's been so many years hasn't it... -Sir...


----------



## Ghorim (May 9, 2010)

Oh my goodness... what a delightfully _weird_ thread this was. I'd certainly forgotten all about it. I don't think we ever associated all that closely, Sir, but it's nice to hear from an old RPer again.


----------

